# Join the Dream Review Army



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 7, 2014)

There have been a lot of dream review threads lately(did one myself) and most of them seem to get a lot of requests, but one person can only do so much.

Here's my attempt to alleviate this problem:
If you like a review, make a request here.
If you'd like to leave a review, do so.
That's it.

Since it's a larger pool of reviewers rather than one person doing 40+ towns all by themselves, I imagine this fashion might make a slightly bigger dent.

Only real requirements would be 
1)when you leave a review, please leave the *member name, town name, and DA*
2)be constructive with any criticism

you are welcome to bump this thread


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 7, 2014)

This is a great idea. I'd love to request a review, I recently updated my town, and I'd be more than happy to return the favor to anyone in need of any advice or feedback.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 7, 2014)

Fawful said:


> This is a great idea. I'd love to request a review, I recently updated my town, and I'd be more than happy to return the favor to anyone in need of any advice or feedback.


Thanks.  I'll do yours right now.
I also need a bit of a review.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 7, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Thanks.  I'll do yours right now.
> I also need a bit of a review


It's a good idea. I wouldn't mind helping doing the reviews especially during long nights. 
And I'll do a review for your town now.


*Edit:*
Review for:
Yukari Yakumo
Gensokyo
4300-3714-2577
Upon waking up at your town, I noticed your creative way of using your path. I just have a few minor suggestions for your path: 1) make your main path look like a grass path to match the grassy waterways and grassy flower patterns. 2) Path near Ken's house and the bus stop is a bit confusing, maybe try to organize your bamboos a bit? 
Next are your houses and they are unique. I really don't have critiques for houses because I feel they show off a player's individuality the most. And your houses are very original and unique. My favorite would be Reimu's house because her house gave off a nice traditional Japanese house (minus the Ice room xD). Oh now I am hitting another rough place to navigate... it's the forestry around Alice's house. It feels a bit clustered but it's better than the bamboo forest around Ken's house.
Thanks for letting me visit your dream. I liked it. There are a few areas where it feels a bit clustered but other than that it was a very lovely dream.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 7, 2014)

*Review for:*
Yukari Yakumo
Gensokyo
4300-3714-2577



Spoiler



Upon first waking up in your town, I love seeing towns with different weather and times! Your town has a very unique and memorable vibe.The structured planning of your trees, bushes, and flowers really shows a deliberate and thoughtful planning process. Something also very unique about your town are your diagonal paths, I haven't come across too many towns personally that place their paths in this manner. The PWP's you chose for your town seemed to fit the theme very well. I also liked exploring your houses and seeing your creative set up with your rooms! Generally, a very fun town that shows your efforts and devotion.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 7, 2014)

> Review for:
> Yukari Yakumo
> Gensokyo
> 4300-3714-2577
> ...


Thanks.
Have tried other forest patterns, but the brick I use seems to work best for only requiring the one design slot.
I made Ken's bamboo and Alice's forest so that they'd force a player to navigate around on a more scenic route rather than straight to it.  Also wanted to partially hide Alice's house from the main path.

Fawful
Pharalan
DA: 4400-3491-6751

likes:
-unusual paths
-unusual flower grouping(yellow next to blue roses east of the plaza was interesting)
-Ellie's house: 
  *nice overall
  *Egyptian theme in main room
  *yard in the basement
-Fey's house: 
  *again, nice overall
  *library in back
  *gorgeous basement(what was the idea you had in mind with the theme? felt like posh hotel suite)
-Mimi's house
  *full caf? with kitchen, bathrooms, and second floor office
  *basement felt straight out of Alice in Wonderland(do you have the qr for the wallpaper?)

-Jonathan's spooky house

dislikes:
-Fey's house: mixing the classic with rococo felt odd
-apparent lack of pwps
-paths looped around

suggestions:
- more pwps

rating: 3.5/5
you have room to grow.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 8, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Fawful
> Pharalan
> DA: 4400-3491-6751
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! Agreed on your advice, my villagers unfortunately haven't been pinging me with PWP's lately at all, but I'd love to get a windmill, bell, and more fairy tale themed items in at some point. I'll try to fix Fey's house as well, I think I'll stick to Classic since the main room is Rococo. The idea behind Gorgeous was sort of a suite, it was originally upstairs so I thought of it as a penthouse suite, but I moved it in favor of another set, I'm very glad you got that vibe! I do have the QR for the Alice in Wonderland themed room, as soon as I'm able, I can send it to you or post here if you like! Thank you so much, I really appreciate your insight!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 9, 2014)

not giving up on this


----------



## LaceGloves (Mar 9, 2014)

Review mine? My dream address is in the siggy.
It's still a wip. 
I'll visit yours if you request it. c:


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 9, 2014)

okie dokie

I'd like a review(I seem to be a junky for these things)
kinda need advice on home interiors and where to put some street lamps, torches, and a statue fountain
~
LaceGloves
Bellace
5200-3541-1162

Likes:
-oooh! autumn!
-nice patterns and that go with the season
-planned placement of flowers and trees
-every room in Lacie's house

Dislikes:
-feels a little barren of pwps
-.........very "cute" flag

Suggestions:
-a bridge to the south-east of Lacie's house
-some more pwp's

Rating: 4/5
~


----------



## CR33P (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd like a review please 
btw my town is wip

da: 5700-3411-3510


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 9, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> I'd like a review please
> btw my town is wip



I would like to give you a review but what's your dream address?


----------



## Milano (Mar 9, 2014)

I would like to do reviews ?
I can post screenshots/reviews on my tumblr and on this thread~


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 9, 2014)

Milano said:


> I would like to do reviews ?
> I can post screenshots/reviews on my tumblr and on this thread~



Good idea, you can dream of my town and may I do a Tumblr post about your dream town?


----------



## Milano (Mar 9, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> Good idea, you can dream of my town and may I do a Tumblr post about your dream town?



I don't have a dream town currently, but I'll be happy to review yours!
Idk. I just love looking at towns and getting inspiration c: .
I'll post a link to the review once I finish.


----------



## IrishMike15 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd like a review 

Dream Address is 5200-3739-2817


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 9, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> I'd like a review please
> btw my town is wip
> 
> da: 5700-3411-3510



To: Creepysheepy
da: 5700-3411-3510
xD I remember your town. The place north of Flora's house is still bare but I know you have PWPs planned for it in the future. The problem is... what are you trying to do with the path North of Flora's house? Are you planning to use a 3 wide diagonal path to go to the beach? If that's the case I think that could work wonders.
There are still some villagers' houses without path. I like what you did with your lighthouse and police station. Perhaps you can copy that style and surround your villager's house with path designs then make them link to your main path. 
As a whole your town is looking better and better. I can't wait to visit it again in the future. Keep up the good job!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Milano said:


> I don't have a dream town currently, but I'll be happy to review yours!
> Idk. I just love looking at towns and getting inspiration c: .
> I'll post a link to the review once I finish.



Thanks very much and lemme know in the future when you have a dream address cuz I would like to visit! ^^


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll help review towns. :3


----------



## CR33P (Mar 9, 2014)

@Tee
I was planning on doing a plaza thing with a cube sculpture in the center, but since i demolished a bridge i don't think that'll work. right now i don't have any idea what to do there.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 9, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> @Tee
> I was planning on doing a plaza thing with a cube sculpture in the center, but since i demolished a bridge i don't think that'll work. right now i don't have any idea what to do there.



I know where you want the bridge. I saw what you were going for but the villager across from the river was too close to a bridge construction. Hold on lemme go back to your dream and take a picture of your map. I'll help you plan out something.


----------



## Milano (Mar 9, 2014)

Finished two reviews 

Teetee
IrishMike15


----------



## IrishMike15 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you! And yes, It's definitely a work in progress. Don't have many PWP's aside from the standard batch, so I'm working on getting those. Working on buying/breeding flowers. And want to maybe add another type of path by the Town Square.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 9, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> @Tee
> I was planning on doing a plaza thing with a cube sculpture in the center, but since i demolished a bridge i don't think that'll work. right now i don't have any idea what to do there.





Spoiler


































(oranges are markers for possible flowers)


^Basically I divided the North part of Flora's house into sections. The sections can be filled with 1x1, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 PWPs. You can also make the sections as big as you want (you don't have to follow my plans).


Milano said:


> Finished two reviews
> 
> Teetee
> IrishMike15


Thank you very much for the review. 


IrishMike15 said:


> I'd like a review
> 
> Dream Address is 5200-3739-2817


To IrishMike
Dream Address: 5200-3739-2817


Spoiler




^The yellow lines are your existing path. The red path is the new path I drawn in for you. 
1)North West of town: Move the path 1 block to the left towards Diana's house then you can run your path all the way down.
2)Town Plaza Path Planning: Attach path from Town Plaza to Retail and move the path on the right side of Retail by one space closer to the pond. You then run the path down towards your villager's house.


----------



## IrishMike15 (Mar 9, 2014)

For the Northwest Path, Renee has moved out. Therefore, I'm going to connect the path that led to her house up to the one connecting Zell's and Diana's.


----------



## Noofle (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi, Any feedback on my town would be great. I know there are still areas I am working on so any ideas would be great!

Thank you^_^


----------



## CR33P (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you! you are so helpful


----------



## oak (Mar 10, 2014)

Noofle said:


> Hi, Any feedback on my town would be great. I know there are still areas I am working on so any ideas would be great!
> 
> Thank you^_^


*Member Name:* Noofle 
*Town Name:* SM Town
*Dream Address:* 4500-2883-0021 

*Likes:*
- when I first woke up to your town, I was very impressed! it's a pretty well developed village
- there was so many different types of paths, it all flowed really well!
- tons of hybrids
- All the PWP were placed perfect & fit your zen theme perfectly
- The Nalani house was perfect, no complaints at all
- The Jia house was just as beautiful as the first house! All the rooms feel open & well put together
- The Jun house's first floor was very cute! I liked the kitchen/restaurant set up with all the pillows
- Normally I run around like crazy in dream towns & destroy flowers but yours was too pretty to destroy.

*Dislikes:*
- The Yunho house & landscaping around it was the least developed but even then it was still a great area
- No other dislikes! This was a beautiful village, sorry for the lack of constructive criticism it was just really well developed 

*Rating:* 5/5


----------



## IrishMike15 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd like to think I made a good amount of progress the past few hours (TTed a bit). So, looking for thoughts again.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 10, 2014)

would like a blanket review(town and home interiors), but also need some ideas on where to put street lamps and a statue fountain(once I get it).


----------



## DarkRose407 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd love feedback on my town as it is a wip. Please ignore Allison's home as I've barely worked on it at all.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 10, 2014)

This is a great idea! If you would like another opinion on your town just post a message in my dream review thread. I can't wait till I finish my town so others can see it...


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 10, 2014)

DarkRose407 said:


> I'd love feedback on my town as it is a wip. Please ignore Allison's home as I've barely worked on it at all.


Dreaming right now.

kinda need a review of mine still.
~
DarkRose407
MoonRose
DA:4100-3673-6678

Likes:
-nice patterns at plaza and train station
-interesting flower placement
-flower arch placement
-Taliah's backyard room

Dislikes:
-no path to several places
-too many empty spots

Suggestions:
-connect paths to remaining pwps and houses
-PWPs:
-statue fountain, bell, metal/fairy-tale bench/picnic basket, street lamp/round/fairy-tale streetlight, water well, hot spring, wisteria trellis, bus stop, geyser
*windmill south of Sly's
*wind turbine south-east of Taliah's house(where the yellow roses are)

Rating: 3/5
~


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2014)

If any of the reviewers wants a town to look through, by all means, you can dream of mine! DA is in my signature


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 10, 2014)

Lunatic
Alfheimr
DA:4400-2178-0979

Likes:
-cherry blossoms!!
-very nice pattern; and season appropriate
-universal expert combination of pwps, plants, and paths
-Eldalotte's's bathroom and forest basement

Dislikes:
-it's not mine!
-Mule #2 & 3's houses are comparatively undeveloped

Suggestions:
-give me your town, or suffer the wrath of The Great Youkai Sage
-improve 2 & 3's houses

Rating: 4.99/5


----------



## kittie885 (Mar 10, 2014)

I want to request a review. I don't have many PWP's yet, but with what I have i'm pretty happy with my flower placement, tree placement, themes and pathing. Thank you 

My dream address is: 5400-3613-6582


----------



## DarkRose407 (Mar 10, 2014)

@Yukari Yakumo

Thank you! I know I have to figure out pathing for certain parts of my town. Also thanks for the new idea for below Sly's house. I was originally thinking of the hot spring going there because of the lilies. Now I just have to wait for my smug and jock villagers to stop suggesting things that don't fit in my town and let my other villagers suggest things.


----------



## iheartbeau (Mar 11, 2014)

I am interested a review of FoxRiver (not Gotham - still have way too much to do there.) DA in signature. Thanks!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 11, 2014)

I would love feedback for my town as I am stuck with some big area and not sure what to do.

Upper right: planning to do garden/small park but not sure how, how to build a nice small park?!!!

Bottom left near my mayor house: lol perfect peaches orchard or half split out for my lovely garden area?


----------



## Noofle (Mar 11, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> *Member Name:* Noofle
> *Town Name:* SM Town
> *Dream Address:* 4500-2883-0021
> 
> ...


 Thank you so very much, I know that there are still areas I need to fix but still waiting on more Zen PWP, hopefully one of my crankies will request soon.... I know the guy's houses are still wip as they are harder to figure out how to set them up, the girl's house's are just so much easier ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yukari Yakumo said:


> Thanks.  I'll do yours right now.
> I also need a bit of a review.


Hi, I am happy to review your town for you.  ^^


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 11, 2014)

IrishMike15 said:


> For the Northwest Path, Renee has moved out. Therefore, I'm going to connect the path that led to her house up to the one connecting Zell's and Diana's.


Update Review on for Almity
Dream Address: 5200-3739-2817
The grassy path pattern you picked for the town plaza matches well with your pre-existing brick path. I like it very much. Also the path runs smoothly now. So I like it very much. Good job on the couple of hours of work. 
In the future, you can start working on the greenery. You can put patterned flowers, trees, bushes around your path. My tip is: make the greenery look neat.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 11, 2014)

kittie885 said:


> I want to request a review. I don't have many PWP's yet, but with what I have i'm pretty happy with my flower placement, tree placement, themes and pathing. Thank you
> 
> My dream address is: 5400-3613-6582



Review for Kittie
Town: Neko
Dream Address: 5400-3613-6582
Here are my suggestions:
For your path, I suggest sticking to one type of path or similar colored path. Also I am not a big fan of the 1 wide path for a main path. Mainly because they are too narrow and everything else overpowers them visually. I think narrow path should be used at surrounding buildings like fencing posts. 
My other suggestion is to try connecting all buildings to their neighboring buildings. You can surround the houses with narrow paths then connect them to the main path like what I did with my villager's houses. You can try looking at my dream address for how I did my path layout. I used 1x1 and 2x2 path around my villagers' houses then connected them to my main path. Or you can use path to cover up the ground completely like my friend's zen town: 4800-2141-2574.
And for the deep forest area: I love the idea but it's hard for me to zig-zag my way through. It's best to create a natural path straight through the forest and have trees surround the natural path in a orderly fashion (kinda like Pokemon forest routes). 
Thanks for letting me visit and critique. It's a lovely town and I'm sure it will look even lovelier in the future. I love the villagers and the natural scenery.

- - - Post Merge - - -



iheartbeau said:


> I am interested a review of FoxRiver (not Gotham - still have way too much to do there.) DA in signature. Thanks!



Review for iheartbeau
Town: FoxRiver
Dream Address: 5200-2186-5867

First of all xD *high fives you for being a deer lover*
I like your path. It runs very smoothly. The only tiny problem I have is: why not put path on either side of Bam's house then the players can run directly from the train station to Bam's house and beyond? 
My main suggestion to you is to work on the greenery. For example decide on what type or color of flower should border your path? Or should you plant trees and bushes in an orderly fashion? Should you have patches of flowers arranged by colors/patterns/species? I think you should think about those questions for a bit.
My other suggestion is the area by Wisteria Trellis... maybe make it into a botanic garden? Have Topiary, Statue Fountain, Flower Bed, Flower Arch, Flower Clock or Fencing added to the area? 
Thanks for letting me dream and review your town. I like it I can't wait to see what you do with your town in the future. Also thanks for fating me up with those delicious treats at the town plaza. xD


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 11, 2014)

TeeTee's going all out. 

Dream code is in my siggie. My dream reviews are mean so I don't think I'll even try,


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> TeeTee's going all out.
> 
> Dream code is in my siggie. My dream reviews are mean so I don't think I'll even try,



xD I think I will leave your Dream Review for Yukari. Since I am working on Snowyuki's dream at the moment before I bounce outta here again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sn0wxyuki said:


> I would love feedback for my town as I am stuck with some big area and not sure what to do.
> 
> Upper right: planning to do garden/small park but not sure how, how to build a nice small park?!!!
> 
> Bottom left near my mayor house: lol perfect peaches orchard or half split out for my lovely garden area?


Review for Sn0wxyuki
Town: Windbell
DA: 47000-3333-7766
I like your town and the way you use your greenery. The flowers matches and contrasts to each other.
My suggestion for a park... hmmm make it a secret garden/park? xD For example have 


Spoiler





Perfect Peach= x


You see how the middle has a hollowed out diamond shape? But you have a space of entrance at the N, E, W, S sides? It's like a secret park or garden.
You can build in a water fountain and a few park benches in the middle. xD But it's just an idea I have. I don't know how it will look but in theory it sounds romantic.


----------



## kittie885 (Mar 11, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> Review for Kittie
> Town: Neko
> Dream Address: 5400-3613-6582
> Here are my suggestions:
> ...



Thank you! I highly enjoyed your critique. I find your suggestions helpful and they will help me evolve my town!


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 11, 2014)

My town is a work in progress if there ever was one, but I'd very much enjoy some feedback on it. Specifically, I'd like some suggestions on A) where I should put my police station and B) whether or not I should replace my path.

Oh, and be sure to use my new dream address if you review.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 11, 2014)

Born2BWild said:


> My town is a work in progress if there ever was one, but I'd very much enjoy some feedback on it. Specifically, I'd like some suggestions on A) where I should put my police station and B) whether or not I should replace my path.
> 
> Oh, and be sure to use my new dream address if you review.


putting on my pj's


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 11, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> xD I think I will leave your Dream Review for Yukari. Since I am working on Snowyuki's dream at the moment before I bounce outta here again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OMG I HAVE NOT THOUGHT OF THIS!! XDD THANK YOU!! <33 yes and I love the idea!! xDD I was planning to put the gyesder?(or what it call) in the middle so occasionally water spray out from it xD but then your idea not fit perfectly father than my dull and straight arrangement xD yay thank you! I am glad I posted here for review xD I will try to do some once my time allow me to!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm willing to reveiw any towns but to make it easy for me can you Visitor Message me saying "I would like a DA Reveiw!" and I will whenever I get the chance and I will post on here your feedback~

I would like a review please~


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 11, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> putting on my pj's



Thanks! I'll check out yours in return if you like.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 11, 2014)

~
Born2BWild
Animalia
DA: 5500-3732-5053

Likes:
-nice pebble pattern
-flower arrangement
-Steven's yard, kitchen with Brewstoids, 2nd floor cabanna deck

Dislikes:
-overuse of path, especially the sections north of the plaza and west of city hall
-flowers of only red, white, and yellow got tiring and stale
-lack of trees
-lack of pwps in southern section

Suggestions:
-make path areas smaller
-more pwps in southern area
-more variety in flower colors(use violets if lacking in hybrid count)

Rating: 2.5/5
~


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 11, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> ~
> Born2BWild
> Animalia
> DA: 5500-3732-5053
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions! And yes, I'm aware of my monotonous "red, white, yellow" pattern, but it's mainly because I don't have nearly enough hybrids. 

Any suggestions on where my police station should go?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 11, 2014)

Born2BWild said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! And yes, I'm aware of my monotonous "red, white, yellow" pattern, but it's mainly because I don't have nearly enough hybrids.
> 
> Any suggestions on where my police station should go?


I'd say either south-west of city hall(where the pink roses are) or in either area to the side of the path between the train station and plaza(i.e. directly left or right of the fountain).


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2014)

So is no one gonna reveiw my town or...


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 11, 2014)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> So is no one gonna reveiw my town or...


heh heh.
trade reviews? 

going to dreamland right now.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> heh heh.
> trade reviews?
> 
> going to dreamland right now.



Sure I'll review your town (Once my mom goes down stairs because i'm not allowed on AC on the week.)


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 11, 2014)

I tell my thoughts and no one reviews my town. This system is broken.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 11, 2014)

AppleBitterCrumble
Tokyo
DA: 5700-2165-8223

Likes:
-KEN!
-nice pattern in plaza
-nice paths that fit the fairy-tale theme
-tulip clusters and topiary near train tracks
-lots of palm trees
-shells on the beach ramps
-placing of Ai's house; made feel like it was an extension of the plaza
-Ai's caf? and restaurant theme
-pseudo path to cube scuplture

Dislikes:
-no path in south-west corner
-Felix's house is empty(might be trying to fix that, so no deduction)
-Ai's house:
*felt like poor choice for floor in main room, wall and floor in right and back.
-Robert's house felt lacking
-two bridges right next to each other
-sand(?) pattern clump north of Felix's house 

Suggestions:
-move one of the eastern bridges(I'd say the one on the left) to north of Felix's house
-fill out or remove the sand pattern north of Felix
-connect path in southern corner or plant trees/bushes/flowers to make a pseudo path(like what you did south of the plaza)
-chop down the leftmost apple tree near the cube sculpture to see the bushes better(if you really like it, might be able to plant a new one, one square down where the blue pansy is) 

Rating: 4/5


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> I tell my thoughts and no one reviews my town. This system is broken.



Lol I think Yukari was just tired and skipped you accidentally. So I am back from the hospital and you will get a long review from me. 

Review for Sir Takoya
Town: Kiahnaja
Dream Address: 5600-2140-5065
Your town looks gorgeous! The natural path fits in nicely with the flowers, bushes and trees. However some places are clustered and hard to navigate. I have a few suggestions regarding some places of your path:
1) The path from the Zen Garden to Wisteria Trellis could be widened a bit or maybe surround the Wisteria Trellis completely in path? It's just Wisteria Trellis have more twist and turns that's harder to navigate w/o accidentally stepping on the flowers. 
2) Cut off the regular peach tree by Lolly's house? So it doesn't feel like Lolly's house is completely screened off to Bianca and Hikari's houses. 
3) Put a path from Hikari's house to the Police Station. You can surround the Zen Lamps in front of the Police Station with path patterns.
4) There's a tight squeeze from Genji's house to the bridge. I would replace the trees with bushes so it doesn't look too visually clustered. 
5) Clear the bamboo, peach tree and bushes North of Pekoe's house.
I love your houses! They show your personality but I do wish some of them are less clustered and have more leg room to walk across. I really wanted to touch those kitties at the back of the buffet line at Ashley's house or have access to hang with the DJ at Akimitsu's house. 
Thank you for letting me critique your town. You have a great visually attractive town. Everything is bright and happy, but please be careful of the clustered areas. They are tight squeezes and I would hate to run and accidentally kill one of your flowers.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the review TeeTee, I'll keep all of those things in mind. I'm just glad another person got to enjoy it.


----------



## Aetherinne (Mar 11, 2014)

I can join the reviewing army? Or is the slots full? xD


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Thanks for the review TeeTee, I'll keep all of those things in mind. I'm just glad another person got to enjoy it.


Welcome and thank you,  I enjoyed your town quite a lot. It relaxed me and made me forget the real life stuff.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 11, 2014)

Aetherinne said:


> I can join the reviewing army? Or is the slots full? xD


No slots at all.
just write a review at your discretion when anyone requests.

and on that note, I'm kinda needing one.


----------



## iheartbeau (Mar 12, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> Review for iheartbeau
> Town: FoxRiver
> Dream Address: 5200-2186-5867
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback! I have been keeping some open spots in the Wisteria Trellis area so that when topiaries are unlocked, I can add some there. I totally agree on the flower arrangements. I just don't have a strategy / vision for it yet. Thanks again!


----------



## Noofle (Mar 12, 2014)

Review for Yukari Yakumo
Town: Gensokyo
DC: 4300-3714-2577

I like your town a lot, it is very complete and not lacking greenery in any areas. I love how you set up diagonal paths with your bushes and walkways. I also love the small stream that runs throughout your town and the mossy stone path. Your Zen area is very nice and I especially love how you did Stonehenge with the bare perfect trees, very creative. I like how your town had different themes in different areas within it. Love the little flower planter patterns and the sand path near Stonehenge
I have to say I am so jealous of your stain glass patterns, they are great! Yukari's house is fun and eclectic, I love how you make all the different furniture work perfectly;Xmas room, Creepy room, Asian room, all are wonderful. Great house. Alice's house is very elegant and lovely, I very much liked her back room with the pink rococo furniture. Marisa's house was very nice, you made the cabin furniture work nicely here, but can see the are rooms still in progress.
Overall, a lovely town, very well organized, with lots to see. I have to say I love how you made all your gyroids work in your houses. I normally hate them but you used them perfectly!
Suggestions: A few less trees, feels a little tight with space, to give your town a bit more open feel to it and more flowers (hybrids). I think if you put flowers where you took trees down it would add more color while opening up space.
Rating: 4.8/5.00  ^.^


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 12, 2014)

Noofle said:


> Review for Yukari Yakumo
> Town: Gensokyo
> DC: 4300-3714-2577
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Where do you think I should thin the trees?
I'm contemplating the south-west corner, west of the police station, south-east of ReTail, and north-east of the tower.

And the stain glass patterns, except for Reimu's(winter option on outer and inner) are magical for the outer and custom designs for the inner.  Wendell should be wandering around with them.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2014)

Town:Gensokyo
Mayor: Yukari
DA: 4300-3714-2577

Some of the stairs on the plaza seem a little misleading are you gonna put a platform there or are they suppose to be like that?
I love the paths~
The flowers could be more organized
The tree set up is nice!

 Alice's house review:

I really like how the main floors room looks cozy and nice <3
I also love the music xD
The back room is very quaint but could use some music  like Steep Hill or Stale Cupcakes with the Candy Music box as the player?
Im guessing that the left room is a WIP? Try looking for some of the Zen Garden things like the Deer Scare or the little posts 
That little blue dress in the right room seems a little out of place maybe something else not so bright?
Absolutely love the basement nuff said 
Why are there gems on the floor in the top room?! xD
I like how the top room actually seems like a room (if thats what your going for.)

(Ill finish the rest tomorrow i need to do a trade.)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 13, 2014)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Town:Gensokyo
> Mayor: Yukari
> DA: 4300-3714-2577
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I'm making Alice's left room into a palace bath.  
The rest I'm having as other Touhou characters room's represented by the flowers and dolls.

stupid attachment not going away.


----------



## Noofle (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,
I will go back through your town to see where you are referring to, regarding the trees, and post my suggestions. I will definitely look for Wendell to grab some of your patterns...thanks!


----------



## Noofle (Mar 14, 2014)

Yukari,
I think I see the area you are talking about, with the perfect apples? How about making a hidden park with the trees and the arch as an entrance?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd like a review. Btw, I post about dream towns on tumblr here if anyone's interested.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 21, 2014)

Mystery2013
Moonlite
5900-3030-4905

Likes:
-winter! 
-lots of flowers
-Misery's house; can't quite figure out the theme.  Hospital at Christmas?
-Mystery's house; 221B Baker Street?

Dislikes:
-lack of paths leading to many places
-no trees other than the two clumps
-large completely empty spaces

Suggestions:
-more trees
-more paths
-add a bridge west or north-east of Mystery's house
-pwp's: bell, water well, street lamp, wisteria trellis, windmill, wind turbine, lighthouse

Final Thoughts: the home interiors are nice, but the town feels very empty

Rating: 3/5


----------



## Eirynfox (Mar 21, 2014)

would be interesting to create categories and what constitutes a score (ie, 5 for tidyness, 5 for theme, use of blah blah in a ... type town) and then get different people to review those town types only etc


----------



## Smokee (Mar 21, 2014)

Would someone please review mine?  it's still a wip but I think it's coming along and I would like some feedback. :3


----------



## katelynross (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone wanna review mine? Still a work in progress and i think i put the presents in a bad spot lol 
Okinawa: 5700-3111-4889


----------



## oak (Mar 21, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo 
4300-3782-6033
Town of Gensokyo

*Likes*:
- Paths flow nicely from the tree plaza
- All your different ground designs, especially the stone one below the Alice house
- It had a nice natural feel to it, it wasn't crazily over done!
- Lots of trees & bamboo
- The sideways paths lined with bushes, to the left of the Town Hall
- You've definitely hit the zen theme right on the mark, it's beautiful
- Yurkari's House; I loved your basement, i'm a fan of spooky rooms. Definitely one of your stronger houses.
- Alice's house was more simple than others, but the backroom was adorable. The upstairs is really nice too, the classic set is one of my favourites.

*Dislikes*:
- More flower colour coordination
- Reimu's house is still under construction in some rooms, but it looks great so far
- Marisa's house was under construction too, but the cabin/nature rooms are a good idea, just needs a little more development. 
- Sorry constructive criticism is hard lol

*Rating*: 4/5


----------



## oak (Mar 21, 2014)

Smokee said:


> Would someone please review mine?  it's still a wip but I think it's coming along and I would like some feedback. :3


Smokee
4300-3625-7209
Town of Radia

*Likes*:
- Very cute tree plaza path design, the brick with the flower boarders
- The water path was a nice touch!
- Abundance of hybrids, especially pink roses
- Matching fairy-tale bridges
- Liked your "Don't run" sign

*Dislikes*:
- Between Lucha & Bob's house isn't very developed, it might be a good place for a park. Make an enclosed area (like a square or circle) with buses & add PWP like the jungle gym, sandbox, water fountain, tire toy, etc. 
- Maybe maybe a forest out of cedar trees?
- Around your picnic blanket is sorta bland, could use some flowers 
- In front of your coffee shop could be more organized, maybe move the whole path design one square to the right so it lines up with the coffee shop. I know there's not much room in front of it for a PWP, but if a bench would fit, it would look nice.

*Houses*:
- Cadbury Home; still a work in progress, but the refurbished chairs in the left room are adorable. The right room has all the right items to make a really cute room, just needs to be re-organized. Upstairs is quite fancy with the rococo furniture, maybe think about refurbishing it to make it more unique.
- Earth Home; I can tell it's a side users house, very basic. 
- Leafy Home; It was only one room, but it was still cute. It had a quaint & soft feeling to it!

*Rating*: 3/5


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 21, 2014)

My dream address changed, FWIW. I've made a couple of changes (erased a few paths, organized flowers, planted trees and bushes, etc.) Any reviews from others are welcome.


----------



## Smokee (Mar 21, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> Smokee
> 4300-3625-7209
> Town of Radia
> 
> ...



Thank you! You gave me very good constructive criticism, and now I know what to work on!


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 21, 2014)

Could I get a rating? I just set out some new things for dreamers!


----------



## oak (Mar 21, 2014)

katelynross said:


> Anyone wanna review mine? Still a work in progress and i think i put the presents in a bad spot lol
> Okinawa: 5700-3111-4889


katelynross 
5700-3111-4889
Town of Okinawa

*Likes*: 
- Such a grand entrance! When I first awoke in your dream, I could tell it was gonna be a well-developed town.
- Very zen & beautiful with the path designs you chose, the ponds are cute
- The presents are in a good spot, as long as Redd or Katrina won't place their tents down there. 
- The area to the top-left of the tree plaza, the zen clock & bench PWP with all the hybrids was beautiful
- All the special stumps lining the paths
- TENNN MILLION YEARS DUNGEOONN, and there was a pit fall behind it! Pure evil
- Great amount of flowers
- Wow i'm stealing the idea of cutting the partial grown bamboo, looks super fancy
- The illuminated arch ways, heading to your park

*Dislikes*:
- I'm not good with giving advice on zen towns, it's hard for me to think of ideas for them. 
- Over all, it was well developed & a lovely town to roam around. Sorry for lack of constructive criticism.

*Houses*:
- Karen Home; once again beautiful, the refurbished dark green furniture works well with the pea**** chairs. Lots of cute foods rooms! I have a feeling this house is suppose to be some sort of resort/hotel/restaurant. I would've just said restaurant, but the spa upstairs made me think jungle resort. 
- Tina Home; What a cute little sushi restaurant! c: The back room was my favourite. I've never seen a room like the one on the right, it was definitely creative. All those resetti's digging for ores haha 
- Katelyn Home; One of the strongest houses. If I had to pick 1 room to re-do, i'd say the left room. It's just all minimalist furniture. The 6 & 9 lamps were lovely lmao


*Rating*: 4.5/5


----------



## katelynross (Mar 21, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> katelynross
> 5700-3111-4889
> Town of Okinawa
> 
> ...



D'awww! Thank you so much & ill take your advice


----------



## Zander (Mar 21, 2014)

Can Someone review my town?

~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~



Born2BWild 
Town: Animalia
Dream Address: 5500-3801-6135
Nice little town.  The PWP are placed well and the flowers are lovely.  You can tell the town is still young, and it has nowhere to go but up!

Cant wait to see what else you do.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 21, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Could I get a rating? I just set out some new things for dreamers!



Gummysaur
Dwerll
5200-3682-8293

Thank you for the presents at the town plaza. Great town I love the trees and path arrangements.
My suggestions to you are: use a different pink path and rearrange the flowers so the town doesn't look messy. The pink path looks messy and I think you should pick a tile pattern that connects to itself from all sides. The flowers look messy too. So pick similar color or similar breed or similar theme.


----------



## MidnightSoiree (Mar 21, 2014)

Can I get a review as well? (Aside from a few things being grown, everything is pretty much completeI'd just like a fresh set of eyes to give me some pointers. 


Edit: Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 21, 2014)

Zander
Paradox
5400-2967-8035

Great Legend of Zelda town! Too bad I can't open the chests and hear "duh dun dun DUN!" lol 
Btw is Phoenix suppose to have his house in the middle of no where? 

My suggestions: you can find more patterns... like dungeon entrances, the triforce, etc. HERE is one
You can even make your rooms look like events from the Legend of Zelda scenes. 
You can also have your 2nd character and 3rd character dress like Zelda and Ganondorf.


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 21, 2014)

Can someone review my town?  Dream Address in my signature   I just have a couple more PWPs to put in, and blanket all the free space in my town with blue violets and yellow lilies (like by Purrl's house)  Also, should I delete the Hammock by Lily's house?  Is so, should I replace it with a metal bench or just nix it all together?  Any review is appreciated


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 21, 2014)

MidnightSoiree said:


> Can I get a review as well? (Aside from a few things being grown, everything is pretty much complete.) I'd just like a fresh set of eyes to give me some pointers.


You have a visually beautiful town.
My suggestions for you are make path to your villagers' houses. You can dig up a few holly bush and remove the lemon tree by Marshal's house. You can get a path to Colton's house.


----------



## oak (Mar 21, 2014)

MidnightSoiree said:


> Can I get a review as well? (Aside from a few things being grown, everything is pretty much complete.) I'd just like a fresh set of eyes to give me some pointers.



*Likes*: 
- Your tree plaza is very detailed, lots of various path designs. 
- Light & cutesy vibe over all
- Loved the diagonal paths lined with bushes
- Good flower colour coordination
- Loved the purple & blue flowers together above your Re-tail
- The illuminated arch way/trees with all the pink flowers
- Liked the mushrooms around the campsite, I sat there and ate them all. Good use of cedar trees there too.
- Finally I see someone with the Modern Town Hall

*Dislikes*:
- When I first woke up, I stepped off into water. I find it hard to use water moats cause placement to make them look realistic is everything.
- The little area with lots of pink roses & jacobs ladders is beautiful, but could use a PWP in the middle. 

*Houses*:
- Melody Home; Obviously a side characters home
- Shelby Home; The front room was warm & fancy looking. The mermaid furniture was good mix with the fish set.

*Rating*: 3.9/5, Beautiful village!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 22, 2014)

BlueBellLight
Blue Bell
Dream Address: 5700-3315-5522

Likes:
- I suppose the plaza is why it's called Blue Bell
- flowers
- use flower to create pseudo-paths
- double totem poles
- good bridge placement

Dislikes:
- flower pseudo-paths felt small
- town felt a little too structured
- Lucille's house felt rather plain

Suggestions:
- space the flowers for the pseudo-paths so it's more than 1 space of room
- maybe some bushes
- might try some actual paths in addition to the flower-paths
- place trees that aren't part of the pathing in the empty areas; random placement
- add more personality to Lucille's house

Final Thoughts: very nice town, but it feels as though everything was planned to the point of lacking any semblance of natural growth

Rating: 3.5/5


----------



## jax1234 (Mar 22, 2014)

I would love for someone to review my town.  My dream address is below. I am still waiting for  the wooden bridge pwp so I am missing a bridge in the upper left of my map.  I also added a something cute on my beach.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd love to get mine reviewed, I'm looking for advice on how to make my town better, so if the reviewer could add some of that I'd appreciate it c:


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares (Mar 22, 2014)

I know no one is really reviewing any at the moment but It'd be great if somebody could review mine! I've had New Leaf since the day before it came out and I've never done any landscaping of any type till the other week and now I guess it's almost done. 

THINGS TO IGNORE (please) : 

Timbra's house, she'll be gone soon
The middle of the bottom section, I haven't done anything there at all yet
The desolate path to the left of the town, future villagers are going there and I'll make it look nice when they're in
Patches of random wild flowers, I need to get rid of them still
Second characters house, my sister used to use it and I'm in the process of making it look normal
My basement, I've has the astro set in there for months and it looks bad so I'll be changing it

So yeah all criticism and suggestions are great, specifically what to put in the empty spot just north-west of the campsite

THANK YOU :3

EDIT: It'd help if I put my dream address wouldn't it! It's 7600-3091-0116


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares (Mar 22, 2014)

Nobody?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 22, 2014)

Needing a bit of a review for mine.
The town in general, but also specific bits of how to improve Reimu's left and right rooms(feudal Japanese bath and bedrooms, what to put where Vladimir's house is(he's moving), and zen clock and some street lamp locations.

~
Jax1234
Gluten
DA: 4400-2388-3879

Likes:
- nice paths
- nice tree/bush/flower placing
- nice total display of stone tablet, zen garden, water pump, statue fountain, zen clock, zen lamps
- bamboo groves
- jacki's house; felt like a resort in some exotic country
- Richie's house; felt like the home of an English person in a rather warm country(Anglo-Indian?).  really liked bungalow room on the right

Dislikes:
- skinny path going south from the east bridge
- diagonal paths are skinny(they can look good if larger, but only one space wide looks weird)
- sarcophagus in Richie's main room felt out of place
- several empty areas that feel like they need a little more; between Graham and Rodney's house and north-west corner

Suggestions:
- add paths to Hamlet and Alli's houses and widen the ones to the other villagers
- widen the path going south from the east bridge
- widen the diagonal paths
- until you get the wooden bridge, I'd put another bridge there in the meantime(suspension maybe?), otherwise a villager might move there and prevent you from building it(happened to me).
- just a thought, but might see how it feels if you remove the paths on both sides of the wisteria trellis' and place one that goes through them instead.

Final Thoughts: very nice.  just needs a tiny bit of work.

Rating: 3.8/5
~


----------



## jax1234 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you so much for the review.  Unfortunately I can't put up a bridge.  If I do my villagers won't ping me for the last pwp.  It is big issue.  But I will put a light project on each side to save the bridge placement.  Thank you.  Good advice about my paths.  I will do that right now.  I am glad you noticed that Jacki's house was a resort, yippee, it took a lot of  time to do that.  <3.


----------



## jax1234 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yukari, I tried your dream address in your signature but it  didn't work for me. 

NeapolitanNightmares 
Hockley
DA: 7600-3091-0116
Overall I thought your town was  enjoyable to visit.  I loved how you placed your pwps. 
Likes: Nice path placements, I liked your paths alot.
         I liked that you used bushes to line paths.  That made it look clean and very  different.
         I really enjoyed the placement of your zen bell.  
Dislikes: I wonder if a different bridge, than the wooden bridge, would look better with your paths. 
            The trees around the bottom part of your fountain block the view of it.

Charlies house: I thought the best room was the library!!!  I loved it.  I might have to steal the idea it was so awesome.  My other favorite room was the store.  All the rooms were great but those 2 stand out.  I didn't review the other house because you mentioned you were changing it.  I hope this was what you were looking for and it helps.

Rating:4/5


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares (Mar 23, 2014)

jax1234 said:


> Yukari, I tried your dream address in your signature but it  didn't work for me.
> 
> NeapolitanNightmares
> Hockley
> ...



Thank you very much! If you meant the back room then that is supposed to be a kitchen not a store haha!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 23, 2014)

jax1234 said:


> Yukari, I tried your dream address in your signature but it  didn't work for me.


that's weird.  just updated though, so should work now.
~
Dinomates
Solaceon
DA: 7900-3375-2506
Likes:
-plaza
-paths
-hotspring & bamboo grove
-nice planning
-Igi's house; arcade, play area, lounge and ? room(blanking on the word, but resort/spa relaxation areas?)

Dislikes:
-several empty spots
-Subject and Quotes houses undeveloped

Suggestions:
- a bridge south of Annalisa's house
- some more trees in empty areas(ex: between Quote and Jacques house)
- improve the neglected player homes
- PWPs:
* statue fountain, windmill, wind turbine, bell, picnic basket(or pattern to substitute), metal bench
* lighthouse in south-eastern corner

Final Thoughts: very nice, just needs a few additions

Rating: 3.8/5
~


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

Please feel free to visit my town  .. It's a WIP and hasn't been updated in a while, but every bit of criticism helps, hehe..

DC's in sig


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 23, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Please feel free to visit my town  .. It's a WIP and hasn't been updated in a while, but every bit of criticism helps, hehe..
> 
> DC's in sig


I love your town. It looks lovely covered in snow. The path covered in snow is very good too. Also your obsession with gold roses reminds me of my best friend Gloria at Sunset.
My suggestions for your town are mostly developments near the south side of your town. For example behind Eugene's house, police station, wind turbine, a huge area in front of Sydney's house, also north of Erik's house (across the river) seem empty. 
I think you should fill in the empty areas for the police station and behind Eugene's house with flowers. The wind turbine and in front of Sydney's house could use PWP or mule housing placements. Finally across from Erik's house, you can build a bench and lamps for a relaxation area.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay guys, I need suggestions with the path I have. I always been designing my own path and this is how my path evolved during the past few months.


Spoiler



Early Winter:





Mid Winter:




Early Spring:




Now:






Does my current path look good with my town (including all the plant layouts)?
Thanks
p.s. I might not reply as soon as possible. I'll be flying to China tomorrow morning.


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 23, 2014)

I would love some suggestions for making my town better.  My town is work in progress and I'm waiting for more PWPs to be unlocked, but I would still love suggestions.

4600-3722-4754
town: Sakura
Mayor: aimee

I will come back and review some later.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 24, 2014)

now I really need one as I finally got the statue fountain(want one on each side of a path)
Also the town in general and specific bits of how to improve Reimu's left and right rooms(feudal Japanese bath and bedrooms, what to put where Vladimir's house is(he's moving), Marisa's office and forests, and a zen clock location.

~
aimeekitty
Sakura
4600-3722-4754
Likes:
-cherry blossoms!  naturally 
-appropriate choice in patterns
-good bridge locations
-illuminated arch alley
-fire pit area
-lighthouse placement
-zen garden area
-use of bushes and trees around villager homes

-Kitty's house
*exterior
*right room(vending area?)
*left room(bridal shop?)
*basement under the sea
*second floor in the clouds

-Aimee's house
*exterior
*location near ocean to hear sea
*main room(not sure what to call it)
*back room(arboretum?)
*tropical basement
*second floor(modest zen)

-Alfred's house
*all. just all

Dislikes:
-cliff edge just south-east of the lighthouse looks lonely

Suggestions:
-wind turbine in little cliff edge south-east of the lighthouse overlooking the waterfall
-maybe a hagoita and black katana for Aimee's second floor
-another palm tree near the waterfall on the beach below the lighthouse
-maybe a windmill, but no idea where to put it

Final Thoughts: absolutely wonderful; can't really think of anything major to change

Rating: 5/5

can I have your flag's qr?
~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 24, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo 
Thanks a lot for taking the time to look at everything and reply!  
When you say the south-east cliff edge looks lonely do you mean the one with the picnic blanket… or…?


review/suggestions- Gensokyo
I thought the pine tree looked pretty with your town-tree square! Maybe you should line the whole square in pine trees and bushes?  (or mostly?)

I thought the stepped tiles with the default ground at the town tree and your main tile was very classy looking.
I personally don't care for the symbol tiles around your fountain but I realize they probably have to do with your theme or something you like. The colors just feel a bit garish? I wonder if you could make your own tile with the same symbol but in the grey colors of your main tile so that it looks more integrated? Like that someone made a decorative stone tile to match the main tiles.

it might be pretty to border the outer edge of your square with the fountain and the flower clock in the middle (near your train station) it might be pretty to border it with bushes (all same color/type)  If you like street lamps and have pwp's left 2-4 would be pretty on the outer edges of this square too. (symmetrically placed)  The river at the bottom of this square next to the real river I feel is a bit disjointed, I'd just put flowers there perhaps.

The diagonal path down from your town-tree, it'd be nice to see it partially bordered in bushes perhaps.

your log needs some flowers or mushrooms or clovers around it and perhaps a few more trees bordering it to give it a nice enclosed seating area feeling? I wonder if you need the horizontal path directly above the log. You could put more trees there to give it a more forest feeling…? Then the winding path below the log could go up to the cafe and you could make a small path in the north-west (right under your cafe) directly to the town tree. 

In your zen area, I really like the grass + small stone tiles.

I think the little stone tiled square connecting Flo and Marissa's house is very cute with the trees around it.

your stone henge with the dead trees around it is very interesting and neat. I like the area around Dotty's house too. The diagonal path going from her house to the bridge with the bushes is very nice with your stone tablet and all red lilies.

 It feels like the area around and below Pierces house could use a little more definition though.
The rose-grass and sakura grass tiles under Mira's house and around there feel a little out of joint with your overall town style? I'd be tempted to just use one of your grass+stone tiles there instead.

At the far south/east end of your town with the large lake and the long vertical path, I'd make that path grass+stone path. :3

Your tokyo tower needs some fields of flowers around it.  Or perhaps a border of bushes to make it have a garden/public works feel.

I think the bamboo around your Japanese house on the north-east is very effective. having the hot spring surrounded by bamboo there, too is very lovely.

I didn't have time to go in the houses, sorry.


----------



## Zander (Mar 27, 2014)

Did a slight update to town.  Will do a review on another town/dream shortly.


----------



## Zander (Mar 27, 2014)

NeapolitanNightmares said:


> I know no one is really reviewing any at the moment but It'd be great if somebody could review mine! I've had New Leaf since the day before it came out and I've never done any landscaping of any type till the other week and now I guess it's almost done.
> 
> THINGS TO IGNORE (please) :
> 
> ...




















































Tried to avoid all the areas that you said to.

The town looks nice, and the PWP are placed in great spots. Some of the paths can could use some work. Like where they meet in front of buildings.  

Your house looks awesome, but I see what ya mean with the basement.

Overall, with a bit of polish, it will look great.


----------



## fairyring (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd love a review of Sunniday! :3 I'm still waiting for a log bench near the campsite (it will go in that square of trees) and a few more PWPs but I love how it's turning out and I'd really appreciate some feedback and/or suggestions! Thanks :3

Edit: Forgot to add that my house as well as the second character (my husband's) house are a HUGE wip and they are nowhere near viewing-ready, haha. My main room is practically empty and his house is brand new and doesn't have any furniture at all. :x So don't bother with the houses.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 27, 2014)

Review me!
Dream address: 7900-2923-9162


----------



## Zander (Mar 27, 2014)

sunshinetea said:


> I'd love a review of Sunniday! :3 I'm still waiting for a log bench near the campsite (it will go in that square of trees) and a few more PWPs but I love how it's turning out and I'd really appreciate some feedback and/or suggestions! Thanks :3
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add that my house as well as the second character (my husband's) house are a HUGE wip and they are nowhere near viewing-ready, haha. My main room is practically empty and his house is brand new and doesn't have any furniture at all. :x So don't bother with the houses.
















































Not off to a bad start, but some work needs to be done.
The paths kinda clash with each other. My eye did start to hurt after looking in one area. Maybe try to find some that match and make it look more uniform.
It is always nice to leave clothes out, but maybe something for the guys that visit as well?
The house is still small, so not gonna say much there.  Cant wait to see what ya do with it.


~:~:~:~:~:~

Please review me as well


----------



## fairyring (Mar 27, 2014)

^ thanks! :3 i didn't even think to leave guys clothes hahah. oops!

it's funny you say the paths clash because i made them & designed them all to match each other perfectly :x which ones are you talking about..?


----------



## Blockmayus (Mar 27, 2014)

Id like my town to be reviewed! DC would be 5300 2328 1408 

Also, just some things Id like to state about my town:
-Weeds are there for Weeding Day, once thats over the town will be absolutely clean.
-Bottom-Right part of town is still waiting for people to move in and out so its kind of a WIP.
-Mayor?s entrance room is a mess because I have no idea of what to do there!
-Sally?s and Alex?s homes are WIPs.

Ill try to get some reviews of towns posted here soon enough!


----------



## Blockmayus (Mar 27, 2014)

Review of Gensokyo:

Well, as a Touhou Fan, I will be giving all the credit the references deserve, and maybe some suggestions to expand the references if you dont mind!



Spoiler



Overall Town:

-Nicely colorful and flowery! I love the fact that the paths let you just run around like crazy without worrying too much, flowers feel a bit too random sometimes to me, but the whole feeling I get from the town does give me a nice Gensokyo vibe so I think thats fine.
-I love the fact that Alice?s house is inside a mini forest.
-Zen areas are always a big plus for me and I think you pulled it off well!
-Yay Pierce! 
-I do have to say, sometimes there will be trees blocking the view all over the place, which is perfect for Alice?s home but its kind of awkward to look at around the rest of the town.( From what I can remember there is just one tree in front of Yukari?s house that doesnt exactly get in the way but it feels really invasive.) 
-The character symbols sprawled around town look a bit out of place sometimes, but they are a nice touch.
-Id recomend cutting down some random bamboos and leaving the stump if you like that style, specialy when there is something right behind the bamboo stalks!
-All the girls are as lovely as expected from Touhou girls! (Its a shame Marisa and Yukari cant have their long hairs, but thats the game?s fault)

Now specific reviews for the houses:

Alice?s House

Main Entrance: Simple but inviting. The Gyroids actualy look nice (Which is a rare, I usualy dislike them) and even sound well with the music. I specialy like the starry pattern on the 
Left Room: Is that... Marisa inviting Alice into...? ANYWAY. Simple but elegant! Maybe a couple flowers on the bottom would make the room look alive?
Top Room. Again, simple but elegant. The green balloon kinda clashes with the whole place though. I feel like a white Ebony Piano would look better but that might take too much space. Not much to say here, maybe a work in progress?
Right Room: The Gorgeous Theme will always be a big plus for me, not much to say here!
Second Floor: Whoa! Took me a couple seconds to get the fact that its Patchouli?s Room! The diferently colored Ores around the Purple Doll are such a cool detail! That and the classic set are enough to make me love this room.
Basement: Ooohhh, is this room based on Flandre? (The cute prissy theme combined with the devil-like statues and creepy music give me that feeling.). I usualy think the Princess theme makes for boring and repetitive rooms but you manages to pull this off really well! 

Marisa?s House: 

Entrance Room: Nice and cozy, fits what I think her wouse might look like really well! (Of course, yours is probably 10 times more organized). The one mushroom themed thing was a nice touch.
Left Room: I took me a while to figure out a theme for this room. Is it supposed to be things Marisa has stolen from other places? If thats so, putting a doll somewhere around would be a nice touch. I do have to say room looks a bit weird compared to the rest of the house.
Top Room: It looks really simple but it does the job of looking like a backyard perfectly. Love the autumny vibe!
Right Room: Of course there would be a mushroom room. Is it supposed to be really simple or do you still need more mushroom furniture? I feel like some actual real shrooms sprawled around would make the place look nicer. (Asuming they can be displayed in houses? I dont think Ive ever seen one inside a house now that I think about it...)
Second Floor: I was a bit confused as to why the Lovely Series, until I saw Alice?s picture! Im not really fond of that series at all in general, but the picture was enough to make me laugh so I think its fine.
Basement: Really simple but cool! Again, having some actual mushrooms around (Maybe on tables) would make the whole thing look even cooler and more Marisa related but its fine anyway

Reimu?s House:

I take it the whole place is a WIP right now, so Ill only comment on the rooms that feel complete or near-complete to me.
Main Entrance: Nice and inviting! Again, good use of Gyroids.
Top Room: Cirno, is that you? I LOVE the Ice Series and the thing on the wall behind the bed looks really cool! I think you could put a Cherry Blossom themed thing somewhere around as a PCB reference but thats up to you.
Left and Right Rooms: Really really simple, Im assuming at least the bathroom is a work in progress?
Second Floor: I LOVE the fact that the Flying Maiden actualy lives in the sky! Its really nice.

Yukari?s House
Main Entrance: Aaawww! I love how colorful and whimsical this place looks like! The diferently colored Ore furniture actualy looks nice, which is a rare. You are just good at using things I dont usualy like and giving them a good use!
Left Room: Really nice and relaxing, the pink Kotatsu gives a nice splash of color.
Top Room: I have absolutely no idea of why the Christmass Series, but thats perfectly fine! Its a cute series and I always liked the Snow Matryoshka
Right Room: Ahhh! This house is just so colorful and full of life, its the best!
Second Floor: I usualy dislike the Exotic Series but you made it work so well! Chrissy?s picture looks a bit out of place but I will assume you just really like her, so its fine.
Basement: ...Yeah, this house felt a bit too happy and nice to be Yukari?s. I LOVE LOVE LOVE this place! Its horrifying but still manages to feel elegant.



Overall, I liked your town! Some things here and there could use some polishing but I definitively enjoyed my visit.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 27, 2014)

Blockmayus said:


> Review of Gensokyo:
> 
> Well, as a Touhou Fan, I will be giving all the credit the references deserve, and maybe some suggestions to expand the references if you dont mind!
> 
> ...


Thanks!
And you guessed right on Alice's house for all except the back and left rooms.  The maid is... well, the only maid it could be, and the back is Remillia's room(notice the dolls are the same as those in Flandre's room).  The right room is Alice's personal room(and notice the flowers mimic those in Marisa's second floor).
I decided to denote each room's resident with different flowers(the table on the main room and then one each in the different  rooms).
Also, Reimu's 2nd floor was meant to be Tenshi's room, but you did get Cirno's room right!
Yukari's home is my main and the only one I didn't try to stay in character for.  It's _my_ house as opposed to the other homes.

~
alison123
Megtown
Dream address: 7900-2923-9162

Likes:
-rain

Dislikes:
- two bridges close together
- no paths
- lack of pwps
- houses seem to be WIPs(won't count off for that)
- unkempt; gems and picked fruit lying on the ground
- flower and bush placement felt random

Suggestions:
- move one bridge to east of the plaza, then build anther near Phoebe
- a lighthouse/windmill/wind turbine on the cliff south of Smoochy's house (where the 3 bushes are)
- add either path patterns or arrange trees, bushes, and flowers to create pseudo-paths

Final Thoughts: the beginnings of a town, but there is a lot work to be done.
can't really suggest any pwp's since I don't know what you have in mind.

Rating: 2/5
~


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 28, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Thanks!
> And you guessed right on Alice's house for all except the back and left rooms.  The maid is... well, the only maid it could be, and the back is Remillia's room(notice the dolls are the same as those in Flandre's room).  The right room is Alice's personal room(and notice the flowers mimic those in Marisa's second floor).
> I decided to denote each room's resident with different flowers(the table on the main room and then one each in the different  rooms).
> Also, Reimu's 2nd floor was meant to be Tenshi's room, but you did get Cirno's room right!
> ...


Thanks! As you can see, it`s still a w.i.p and it gets a bit of a mess sometimes, too. My rating is proper too; I wasn`t expecting a high.
I fully appreciate you taking your time to do this!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 29, 2014)

alison123 said:


> Thanks! As you can see, it`s still a w.i.p and it gets a bit of a mess sometimes, too. My rating is proper too; I wasn`t expecting a high.
> I fully appreciate you taking your time to do this!


you're welcome

~and bump!


----------



## Prime (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd like a review for mine. (It's pretty much a finished town)
DC: 4800-2145-7903


----------



## mayorvanessa (Mar 29, 2014)

I would love a review for mine. It's kinda 'empty' right now since I just removed most of my common flowers and I'm still working on expanding my house, but I'd still like a review to know what to improve on.  My dream address is in my signature. c: Btw, I'd also love some suggestions for what kind of flowers and colours go well together with my path.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd love a review for mine, even though I know much work needs to be done. I've done a lot the past couple of days though. Don't mind Cyril's house. I just made that character and I'm going to be using him to make more paths for my town. ^^ 

Any suggestions are welcome! All of the villagers aren't 100% either. More than half of them will be leaving soon.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 30, 2014)

~
Prime
MuteCity
DC: 4800-2145-7903

Likes:
-rain
-nice path
-campsite in small forest
-illuminated arch & trees near station
-...sign near station...
-fountain/bamboo grove
-dead trees around Static and Ren's home felt appropriate
-modern tone
-trees
-flowers
-good bush placement

-Prime's house
*store on right
*bath on left
*hotel? on 2nd floor

-Ren's house
*I think someone dreamed of Aika

-Rachel's house
*...plebian?
*main room: (cue Nightmare Before Christmas) What's this?!
*sweets room
*2nd floor: what am I looking at? funeral parlor?
*good music choices

Dislikes:
-flower color/breed choice around fountain
-Prime's cabana room felt lacking compared to the rest of the house
-drawers on left(pave?) in the alpine room felt out of place

Suggestions:
-remove the first tile going from the plaza to the campsite
-another table or two in Rachel's alpine room
-replace the cosmos around the fountain
-PWPs:
*instrument shelter, cube sculpture, stadium lights, solar panels, geyser
*wind turbine on western side of the waterfall
*a few more streelights

Final Thoughts: very nice; obviously have put a good amount of time and effort into it. just needs some minor tweeks.

Rating: 4/5
~


----------



## Prime (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah that cabana room is my least favorite too, so I plan to change it soon.
Good advice all around. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## oak (Mar 30, 2014)

Prime said:


> I'd like a review for mine. (It's pretty much a finished town)
> DC: 4800-2145-7903


4800-2145-7903
Mayor Prime of MuteCity

*Likes*:
- The mushrooms mixed in with the cedar trees
- The brick path simple but fit perfectly
- Lots of flowers & hybrids
- Lots of PWP incorporated in well, with all the trees/hybrids/bamboo
- All the illuminated PWP running down from your train station
- All your bridges lined up perfect
- Overall, it was a beautiful town that wasn't over done with paths. It had a natural feel to it! 

*Dislikes*:
- Needs some work to the right of the hammock PWP. Maybe another small or medium sized PWP like the water pump, geyser, totem pole, flower bed, water well, idk anything small really! Depends what your villagers have suggested. 
- I'd maybe re-do around your lighthouse PWP. Try and make it stand out more with yellow/orange/white flowers & cedars. 
- When your villagers suggest new bridges, maybe replace the simple bridges with something fancier for an extra touch. 

*Houses*:
- Rachel; Out front looked great with the red exterior decorated with black & red flowers. My least room was the middle-left, it was just the simple set. Maybe find a shirt you like & refurbish everything to make it more unique? The main floor & upstairs flowed well, both had a purple fancy feeling. 
- Ren; Loved the exterior! The shabby house with the dead trees had a very creepy vibe. It was my favourite exterior. Inside had a great start, just keep expanding the rooms! My favourite kind of theme is spooky.
- Prime; Loved the all white front room. It was a good mix of princess furniture & regal. The middle-left room was a fun idea, making a spa room. For the middle-right room, i'm glad you didn't just only use the 7/11 set, the other incorporated items made it more special! Upstairs was beautifully set up. Downstairs was messy done well! It looked like my basement. If I had to pick 1 room to re-do, i'd say the back room. The golden cabana furniture is a nice looking set, but it needed more with it! It was the most plain room. Maybe it could be a jungle kinda room? Here what the jungle floor & wall look like. With lots of plants added to the room! Just an idea. 

*Rating*: 3.7/5


----------



## Prime (Mar 30, 2014)

Another one? lucky me.
I'll try and fix some of those dislikes.
And thanks for even mooore feedback, Noah.


----------



## oak (Mar 30, 2014)

mayorvanessa said:


> I would love a review for mine. It's kinda 'empty' right now since I just removed most of my common flowers and I'm still working on expanding my house, but I'd still like a review to know what to improve on.  My dream address is in my signature. c: Btw, I'd also love some suggestions for what kind of flowers and colours go well together with my path.


DC: 7800-3856-9830
Mayor Vanessa of Astoria

*Likes*:
- The campsite area is a good idea with the bonfire! I'd say plant more cedars around to give it a woods vibe.
- Very cute in front of your town hall, the water fountain & illuminated heart have great placements. 
- Lots of pink roses/carnations
- Flower arch way paired with the pink path well
- The flower clock in front of your train station
- Your town is coming along beautifully, only time will make it better! It was a cute town to walk around.
- Possible flower colour combinations: pink/white lilies, yellow/white/pink cosmos, black/pink roses, white/purple roses, purple/pink tulips.

*Dislikes*:
- Cute path, but i've seen it tons of times. I've even had it myself before.
- I'd add more bushes in front of the train station
- More decoration around your log bench PWP
- More PWP are needed
- Add some bamboo, I personally cut mine while it's growing to stunt it cause I don't like the big bamboo stocks. 

*Houses*:
- Vanessa; Very warm living room! Maybe refurbish the classic set dark brown & pick a new wallpaper? The upstairs was a very fancy looking library. The backroom was nice, but it was just the simple rococo set. Here's a list of all the sets in New Leaf. Find something to pair with the rococo set & maybe think about refurbishing it to make your room stand out more. Over all, the house is coming along great! All the rooms flowed together, they all had a fancy rich feeling. 

*Rating*: 2.5/5


----------



## oak (Mar 30, 2014)

Krissi2197 said:


> I'd love a review for mine, even though I know much work needs to be done. I've done a lot the past couple of days though. Don't mind Cyril's house. I just made that character and I'm going to be using him to make more paths for my town. ^^
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome! All of the villagers aren't 100% either. More than half of them will be leaving soon.


DC: 5100-2136-5550
Mayor Krissi of Whoville

*Likes*:
- Lovely dream to wake up to! The town square circled with bushes & trees was a great idea. Left a strong first impression.
- The black/white checkered roses
- Good use of bushes around your Re-tail
- Cute shells on the ramp going down to the beach
- Lots of gold roses around your home
- Cool bush arrangement to the right of Daisy's home 
- Loved the rose rainbow
- Well developed area in front of your train station
- The orange & black roses around the sand garden
- Cute mayor!
- Over all, a great town to wander in! Everything is coming along beautiful.

*Dislikes*:
- The wisteria trellis needs more design around it, it's such a pretty PWP don't waste it! Maybe some purple/black/white roses? Or special tree stumps with mushrooms?
- More flowers & colour coordination in some areas
- Add some bamboo around the zen bench
- Plant cedars instead around your campsite & camping cot
- Huge blank spot above Krissi's house, maybe add a park? Or some flower beds. 
- Maybe a bench to the left of the cafe?
- Another zen styled PWP to the right of the sand garden.

*Krissi's House*:
- The front room needs a new wallpaper/flooring. I love the sapphire modern set but it needs something mixed with it. Maybe the astro set in blue/black or the ice set or the princess set? I put links to all the sets so you could decide yourself! All them would give totally different vibes & need different wallpaper/flooring. 
- Left-middle room was a very cute kitchen! 
- Back room was simple with just the regal set, maybe try refurbishing it a different colour? 
- I'd say maybe try & stray away from just using one full set, it makes things too simple. Here's a list of all the sets if you want.
- The middle-right room looks great with the pink rococo furniture! 
- Downstairs had the Pave set, which is one of my favourites. It's pretty one toned though, sorry!

*Rating*: 3/5


----------



## oak (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd like a review of mine please, anyone. I just updated it a few minutes ago & my town is currently in autumn. Also my town has almost been dreamt of 200 times yay :3 DA: 4400-2728-5950


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 30, 2014)

kinda need one of mine now that I've done a good bit of renovations.
added some statue fountains, moved the well, added a campsite.

would like whole town review, but also ideas on what to do with the areas west of the fountain and southeast of ReTail(flower field), and where to put a bell and maybe some street lamps.

~
noahmeow
New Bark
DA: 4400-2728-5950

Likes:
-autumn
-flower colors fit season
-nice paths
-train station area
-crop field
-four leaf clovers next to town hall(did you know?)
-park area
-campsite/bamboo grove area
-lighthouse location

- Apricot's artist studio

- Noah's house
*left room:...what on earth is this?  I like it, but what is it?!
*right room: sweet shop

-Elliot's house
*ski resort hotel
*camping area

Dislikes:
-lack of path going around Zell's house
-bonfire and flower clock felt a little hidden
-path around plaza tree and fountain felt odd(fine elsewhere, but looked unpleasant with those)

Suggestions:
-path around Zell's
-path to the bonfire
-brighter path around fountain and plaza tree
-PWPs:
*illuminated arch/tree, bell, water well, hot spring, drilling rig, solar panels, wind turbine

Final Thoughts: very nice; just needs a few tweeks

Rating: 4/5
~


----------



## Zander (Mar 30, 2014)

Can I get mine done?

Side note:  You can look at Moogle's house, but dont really judge that one.  My wife hardly ever plays.  XD  Phoenix's house is suppose to be a tent out in the woods


I'll do a review after work


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 30, 2014)

Seems like fun, can I get a review of my town as well?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 31, 2014)

~
Zander
Paradox
DA: 5400-2967-8035

Likes:
-I think I might've gone back in time to the year I was born
-intricate planning with "paths"

-Zander's house
*main room
*Samus' ship
*office break room?
*convenience store
*Temple of Time(naturally)

Dislikes:
-town feels a little empty at times
-Zander's bathroom feels a little lacking

Suggestions:
-find a Zelda dress qr and put on a mannequin in the temple
-PWPs:
*fairy-tale streetlight, bell, fairy-tail clock, illuminate arch/tree, archway sculpture, cube sculpture, scarecrow, statue fountain, torch, stone tablet, Stonehenge, windmill
*bridge from Zanders to Biskit's house if possible

Final Thoughts: very nice, though by comparison Zander's house ends up feeling more impressive than the town itself

Rating: 4/5
~


----------



## Zander (Mar 31, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> ~
> Zander
> Paradox
> DA: 5400-2967-8035
> ...



Thank you.  I know what ya mean about it feeling empty.  Had some folks move out recently.  I wish I could do those PWP, but my guys and girls NEVER suggest anything good.  XD
And you have NO CLUE had bad I wish I could put a bride there, but I cant.  ;_; But it is my fault.  My house is placed in the ONE spot I could even think of putting a bride on that bend of the river. 

Might I ask where you think I should put some of the others?  I do have a Stone tablet in the town, but it is up by the tracks.


----------



## Blockmayus (Mar 31, 2014)

I would still really like a review of my town! (I even just re-pathed the whole place with patterns that fit my town better, I think)

On the meanwhile Ill review someone else town:

Review of Colony 9



Spoiler



Outdoors:

-Many flowers and trees! That always makes towns look nicer and alive.
-Considering how green the whole place looks like, I saw close to no bushes!. Im going to assume the town is relatively new and you only just recently unlocked the store that sells them.
-The natural paths are actualy kinda nice, altough in some parts of the town the paths will look really weird and chunky. Unless you really want to keep that "all natural" look to the town, actual pattern paths would probably make the place look nicer and a bit more organized.
-Lots of PWPs all around, which is always cool! 
-Some PWPs (Like the Toolbox and a Blue Bench) are kinda awkardly built behind trees and that makes them really easy to miss.
-You should probably remove a couple flowers in front of Moose?s house so a natural path can happen there too.
-Silly detail that I just needed to talk about. Since almost as soon as I got into the town it started raining, I walked next to the Mayor when he was pulling out his umbrella and it looked like he had just punched me with it which made me laugh a lot!

Jamal?s House:

Main Room: Someone is proud of their villager pics!  This room is nice and cozy and I like it! Altough the manequins look a bit out of place.
Right Room: I cant for my life figure out what this place is supposed to be... I have no idea of what to think about this one!
Top Room: I have to say all the diferent missmatching furniture makes the place feel a bit random and strange, but the organization is fine! (Also yay for more villager pictures!)
Left Room: Its a work in progress kitchen, right? It looks fine for now, but the cat and frog above the table look really out of place.
Second Floor: Ooooooohhh! Nice combination of the Pave + Blue Refubrished Astro Series! I dont think Ive ever seen that before. This ias to be my fav room in your house because I REALLY like blue. 
Basement: Looks really random to me, but nicely organized and cozy enough for me to like it! I also love how you have at least one computer each floor 

Overall, I think some things in your town are a bit too disorganized and random for my taste, but its a nice place to walk around anyway! It just needs a bit more of work and time spent on it. Well done!


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 31, 2014)

Blockmayus said:


> I would still really like a review of my town! (I even just re-pathed the whole place with patterns that fit my town better, I think)
> 
> On the meanwhile Ill review someone else town:
> 
> ...



Thanks and yeah the room on the right is supposed to become a bathroom and I was going for a Japanese themed room in the back, also you should really see my second floor room at night, it looks the best then. Also sorry about my mayor punching you. XD


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 31, 2014)

member name: Mint
town name: オリーブ
DA: 2400-0103-1808

Likes: I like all the pretty red trees, some just saplings. I'm also impressed by all the perfect fruit and sparkling flowers. I also like the hybrids and strategically placed non-hybrids. When I went into the house, I noticed how organized the awesome furniture was. When I talked to the Player, I observed her cool dress. There are a lot of cool patterns.
Dislikes: I don't really like the pattern Tex is wearing. And there is a random yellow lily not placed by any other flower. And it didn't seem like there were many PWPs. I only saw 1 Jacobs Ladder.
Suggestions: Maybe you could move the yellow lily. And maybe add some PWPs. And maybe move the Jacob's Ladder?
Rating: 8/10


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

I asked for a review around a week ago and I guess another one would be nice ^^ Sorry for bothering you guys x-x It would be incredibly nice if you could include any ideas about what pwps and where I should put them, maybe even include like specific locations or even take pics of where... Would highly appreciate that. Been trying to get more of em, but the room and ideas are limited. The one 2x1 spot by the metal bench is reserved for the tulip bush thing from weeding day ^u^

My town is a bit on the empty side right now, gonna fill it similarly as in the big field north east part of the town with carnations and white roses, still breeding em though so it's a work in progress.. I guess I could ask what do you guys think of the idea? Should I have some variety in my flowers or keep it just white carnations and roses. I could have different white flowers in other parts of the town, like idk... white carnations and white cosmos or something, but I'm personally leaning towards having it all carnations and roses

DC : 7900-3375-2506

Thank you in advance :u


----------



## oak (Apr 1, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I asked for a review around a week ago and I guess another one would be nice ^^ Sorry for bothering you guys x-x
> 
> Thank you in advance :u


Mayor Igi of Solaceon
7900-3375-2506

*Likes*:
- You had so many different patterns, but somehow they all flowed well?
- Fountains in front of Re-tail
- Cute park next to the cafe
- Zen garden/Hot spring area
- Totem pole PWP
- Lots of white carnations

*Dislikes*:
- I feel like some areas could use a grass/cobblestone path instead of the grey pattern everywhere else. Like to the right of Gengi's house.
- Flowers around the zen garden/hot spring needed more organization
- Needs more bushes lining the paths

*Suggestions*:
- Plant cedars around the campsite, maybe add some mushrooms? I see lots randomly laying around town, could move them around to make it more foresty. 
- Cut the bamboo next to Genji's house different lengths? I cut some of mine while it was still growing just for some variety. A nice zen PWP would look good in the middle of that area like zen bell, archway sculpture, rack of rice, moai statue, stone tablet
- For the big empty space north-east, a lighthouse PWP might look good in the very corner. You could think about turning it into a forest if you wanted? Some PWP that might work: camping cot, outdoor chair, hammock, any bench, picnic blanket, illuminated clock, tiki torch, fire pit. Add lots of cedars.
- Or for the blank north-east area, it could be a huge garden instead? There's lots of vegetable patch patterns out there (sorry i'm too lazy to go searching for some lol), add a scarecrow & inclose it with bushes. Add the flower bed, fence, water well, flower arch, water pump, wisteria trellis, windmill. Plant lots of hybrids around.
- Could add bus stop close to the train station
- I'd definitely consider adding more coloured hybrids since all your paths are grey.  
- Flower Colour Combos: black/red roses, black/white roses, black lilies/purple violets, white/purple tulips, red/black tulips, any blue hybrids
- Hope I helped! All the different patterns made for a cute town. c:

*Houses*:
- Igi; Front room was a great creative idea, I liked it a lot. Back room was just as fun & unique. The right room was sooo cute. Loved the bench sofas all the way around the room. Great use of the kiddie & balloon set without it being too bright & tacky. Upstairs wasn't as developed as other rooms. This house is coming along wonderfully! 
- Subject; Obviously a side character's home. It could make a cute little zen restaurant.
- Quote; Obviously a side character's home. Could be a day spa room?

*Rating*: 3/5

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blockmayus said:


> I would still really like a review of my town! (I even just re-pathed the whole place with patterns that fit my town better, I think)


Mayor Raul of Moonbell
5300-2328-1408

*Likes*:
- Quite the variety of grass paths/flower boxes
- Strong tree plaza area, good first impression when I woke up
- Paths lined with trees & bushes
- Cube sculpture decorated well
- Flower arches in front of the Town Hall, pretty much the whole front of your Town Hall looked good.
- Cute cafe sign
- Lots of special stumps around campsite
- Good cafe placement
- All the houses around Muffy looked like a little neighbourhood, good path placement
- Flower clock/fountain alignment

*Dislikes*:
- Found myself getting trapped in your bush/tree pattern D: Still looked cute though, just couldn't find my way out lol. 
- Maybe better flower colour coordination in your zen area?
- Maybe a PWP in the blank area between the town hall & train station? Could be a perfect area for a park. Or some illuminated PWP, or the 3 topiary PWP from weeding day. 
- Not many dislikes, it was a great town to wander in! 

*Houses*:
- Sally; Definitely a side house. The front room has a good start, I like the natural feel but i'd take out the pink/sweets items. It would look better with more random plants/music. 
- Raul; Loved the back room. It was a very cute kitchen with good refurbishing ideas. The middle-left room was great too! It was just the alpine set, but the refurbishing helped make it unique. Some random sloppy items added in time might look good paired. The middle-right room was quite charming! I like the line of violins. Maybe try picking a new wallpaper/floor? Just to stray away from using simple sets with their default wallpaper/flooring. The classic set might look good refurbished dark brown too. Upstairs was quite nice too, needs a new wallpaper/flooring also. I think you like using full sets to get the HRA points, so my advice might not be to your liking lol. Downstairs was fun. Over all, well put together house.
- Alex; The mermaid room is coming along well, i'd definitely pair it with the fish set.

*Rating*: 4/5


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 1, 2014)

just updated during a thunderstorm; hope you enjoy it.



Zander said:


> Thank you.  I know what ya mean about it feeling empty.  Had some folks move out recently.  I wish I could do those PWP, but my guys and girls NEVER suggest anything good.  XD
> And you have NO CLUE had bad I wish I could put a bride there, but I cant.  ;_; But it is my fault.  My house is placed in the ONE spot I could even think of putting a bride on that bend of the river.
> 
> Might I ask where you think I should put some of the others?  I do have a Stone tablet in the town, but it is up by the tracks.


That sucks.
Not quite sure where would be the best place for more pwps as the path has a similar feeling to them.

~
Blockmayus
Moonbell
5300-2328-1408

two for price of one(free?)? had mostly finished when noah finished theirs.

Likes:
-very good paths
-very nice plaza
-train station
-cube sculpture area
-city hall
-zen/camping area
-village area on western island(pure luck? or villager reset abuse?)
-Alex(just the character)

-Alex's house
*interior matches the exterior


-Raul's house
*kitchen
*game room

Neutral:
-Raul's house
*main room...

Dislikes:
-Sally and Alex's homes need more work
-Raul's game room needs a bit more

Suggestions:
-none really

Final Thoughts: great town, just needs a little work with the house interiors.

Rating: 5/5
~


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 1, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> just updated during a thunderstorm; hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> That sucks.
> ...



Ahhhh, 5/5? Really? Thanks a lot! ;_;

Believe it or not, Baabara, Muffy and Bones all moved into their places by pure luck (Which is why I decided to turn that place into the "Main Residential Area" in the first place, they where just so perfectly placed for me to work with it.). I did reset for almost everyone else in town though.

Also, the Zen area will someday have a house in it (When Im done getting my dreamies so I no longer need to reset, and of course have already worked Alex?s and Sally?s houses more).

Im just curious, if you visited twice, what did the kitchen look like when you saw it? Was it mostly white or green-yellow? (I completely changed it inbetween dream updates.)


----------



## Cudon (Apr 1, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> Mayor Igi of Solaceon
> 7900-3375-2506
> 
> *Likes*:
> ...



vvv Sorry for the mess it is.. Messed up with quoting at first so stuff is sorta scrambled xD


Spoiler: long ass answer



B]- Plant cedars around the campsite, maybe add some mushrooms? I see lots randomly laying around town, could move them around to make it more foresty. [/B]
Hmm.. A foresty little area behind of the mayoral building with a campsite & a pond Alfonso adores to fish in... cute idea ^u^ I've been thinking of dumping a flower bed there aswell.. but I dunno... it might take too much room 

*- For the big empty space north-east, a lighthouse PWP might look good in the very corner. You could think about turning it into a forest if you wanted? Some PWP that might work: camping cot, outdoor chair, hammock, any bench, picnic blanket, illuminated clock, tiki torch, fire pit. Add lots of cedars.*
I like the idea of a big field of white flowers, but I might just be wasting alot of precious room. I guess I could cut down the size of the field a little bit and have some of it be a foresty area... might aswell try ^^ A little picnic area would be cute, but sort of unfitting for my town.. Outdoor chair / hammock would look nice though. I might just turn the area that starts from the pond and ends in the eastern cliff into a forest.. so papa Rolf has a little forest for himself. It would also make the field look like it ends with a reason... like the pond cuts it off or w/e
I've been considering stuff like windmills alot, but they look really uninteresting to me so I will probably skip on those x3 They're too huge and bulky... even though the lighthouse might just fit. Also yes. Very much cedars needed. Love those trees

*- Or for the blank north-east area, it could be a huge garden instead? There's lots of vegetable patch patterns out there (sorry i'm too lazy to go searching for some lol), add a scarecrow & inclose it with bushes. Add the flower bed, fence, water well, flower arch, water pump, wisteria trellis, windmill. Plant lots of hybrids around.*
I've seen some, but personally not too big of a fan... it's a cute idea and all but it doesn't interest me x3 Besides it'd be a huge pattern waster. Even though I do like an excuse to use the scarecrow. That thing looks pretty nice. Also those are all pwps that I wan't to put somewhere.. but dunno where.

*- Could add bus stop close to the train station*
I was thinking of replacing the bush-tree-bush pattern by Rolfs house to one, but it'd look better by the trainstation.. Too bad my uchi is a meanie and won't suggest it & I put a goshdarn instrument shelter right on the spot i'd like it x3

*- I'd definitely consider adding more coloured hybrids since all your paths are grey.  
- Flower Colour Combos: black/red roses, black/white roses, black lilies/purple violets, white/purple tulips, red/black tulips, any blue hybrids*
I was actually collecting black hybrids a while ago.. but they looked wrong ingame. They're reddish brown... and that color simply does not fit with the shades of gray I had. I was going for a black/white flower thing but they looked pooopy together. Those other hybrids would be pretty out of place aswell.. I mean teh tiki thing by Jacques' house has only like 6 colored hybrids around it and those look hella out of place already. I might just try to tie in a color with the theme, like orange - my favorite... I do want an excuse to get some pretty orange hybrids... but then i'd have to replace the bushes with something more fitting.

*Houses*:
*- Igi; Front room was a great creative idea, I liked it a lot. Back room was just as fun & unique. The right room was sooo cute. Loved the bench sofas all the way around the room. Great use of the kiddie & balloon set without it being too bright & tacky. Upstairs wasn't as developed as other rooms. This house is coming along wonderfully! *
Thank yoouu ;u; The mess of things in the middle of the room in the right room was supposed to be a little couch castle thing.. Those are comfy as hell to cuddle in irl. Upstairs is just something I use to access my locker, got no wardrobes or w/e in other rooms.

*- Subject; Obviously a side character's home. It could make a cute little zen restaurant.
*- Quote; Obviously a side character's home. Could be a day spa room?
Since I sorta have a cafe already... the pirate cafe at the end of my mains house I really dunno about a zen restaurant, however I do want to make something zen c: Considering that I recently put a focus on making my town a bit more zen anyways. Also not against a spa room, but it's sort of... generic of an idea... I'll have to add something to it ^u^ A restaurant thing with a spa in the back would be hella cute though


*- I feel like some areas could use a grass/cobblestone path instead of the grey pattern everywhere else. Like to the right of Gengi's house.
- Cut the bamboo next to Genji's house different lengths? I cut some of mine while it was still growing just for some variety. A nice zen PWP would look good in the middle of that area like zen bell, archway sculpture, rack of rice,*
I've been actually sort of thinking about this, I guess some clover cobblestone path would be cute. I was just incredibly lazy. I gotta edit that bamboo area anyway, it used to be irrelevant since it was just a random thing I had dedicated to Genji, but after putting a bridge there it has become relevant. I guess I'm gonna start messing with the bamboo aswell, it was getting late when I was finishing up TTing to put PWPs, so I didn't start on it. I really haven't ever cut bamboo so it's time to mess with it a bit. Luckily I'm going to be TTing alot now anyways to get Moe out :3 And yeah a bell would be nice in the middle, dunno if it'd get in the way when walking though. I also really don't want to remove any of the bamboo completely... It'd look so bare to me xD And it'd ruin the original thing dedicated to one of my favorites.

*- Flowers around the zen garden/hot spring needed more organization
*I just dumped them there so the bamboo wouldn't spread aimlessly.. which it still does. xD I'll work on that at some point

*- Needs more bushes lining the paths
*Oh really? I thought I had too many xD I dunno how to do it though.. I have the bush-tree-bush pattern going on only on the northern side of paths, I guess I could put only bushes on the southern side or something uwu Still gotta decide whether blue hydrangeas are the bushes for me.. they don't really fit with gray colors.

Thanks for the review c:



There's one thing I wanna ask though... Should I replace the fruitrees I had with the bushes in a bush-tree-bush formation with something else? Like only have bushes, replace the fruit trees with normal trees/cedars? or do you have some other ideas? If I were to replace them I'd have to dump some fruit trees into other parts of town though... or into the forests


----------



## sugardot (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey, guys! 
Can you make a review from my city? It's still a WIP, and there's loads of things I haven't decided yet. I'd love suggestions of any kind!!
I'll review anyone posting after me!

The address is 5700-3876-1313.
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## oak (Apr 1, 2014)

sugardot said:


> Hey, guys!
> Can you make a review from my city? It's still a WIP, and there's loads of things I haven't decided yet. I'd love suggestions of any kind!!
> I'll review anyone posting after me!
> 
> ...


Mayor Lorelei of Bonbon
5700-3876-1313

*Likes*: 
- Cute design around town tree
- Cute path design, looks like a boardwalk
- In front of your town hall
- Zen garden decorated with flowers
- Illuminated arch ways
- Lots of flowers
- Lots of mushrooms
- Good flower colours around mayor's house
- Over all, a great start to your town! I was impressed by how developed it was. 

*Dislikes*:
- There was no path going to the police station, maybe think about a cobblestone or dirt path?
- The bridge closest to Lorelei's house, the path after it is a bit too thick. Maybe add bushes in the middle to break things up?

*Suggestions*:
- Circle your tree plaza with trees or bushes, I always tell people to try & make a strong first impression for when people wake up in your dream! 
- Water moats or designs might look good with your board walk path
- Add bushes in the middle of some of your 3 wide paths
- Cedars around your campsite
- I liked the lighter coloured path running down from Lorelei's house, sometimes your other path looks too wide in certain areas, maybe try replacing some of the board path path with the lighter path for more variety
- All the houses next to Elise look like a perfectly set up neighbourhood. Try a dirt/cobblestone path to connect them all? Or that light coloured path you already used at the top of your town. 
- For some blank areas in town, just plant perfect fruit trees until you've decide what to do with the area. That way you can make bells while you brainstorm ideas!
- Parks are always a good idea. In front of your cafe would be a perfect spot. Make a shape out of bushes, a square, hexagon, any shape you want & add these PWP inside (jungle gym, tire toy, drinking fountain, sandbox, street lights, benches, etc)
- To the left of Re-tail would make a good zen area. You already have the zen bell, just add some bamboo. I cut my bamboo at different lengths while it's growing & I chopped some in half after it finished growing, just to add more texture! 

*Houses*:
- Lorelei; Very cute entrance room! Could use some music though. Loved the upstairs so far also. The house is small but coming along great! Just needs more time.

*Rating*: 2.5/5


----------



## oak (Apr 1, 2014)

I feel like doing some more reviews, if anyone wants to leave their dream address!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 1, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> I feel like doing some more reviews, if anyone wants to leave their dream address!


can do mine if you like.
updated yesterday during a thunderstorm so it's pretty cool.


----------



## Goth (Apr 1, 2014)

my address is in my sig thanks!


----------



## oak (Apr 1, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> can do mine if you like.
> updated yesterday during a thunderstorm so it's pretty cool.


I'm just have to go drive & pick something up, i'll look at your town when I get back. c:


----------



## oak (Apr 1, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> can do mine if you like.
> updated yesterday during a thunderstorm so it's pretty cool.


Mayor Yukari of Gensokyo
4300-3850-0189

*Likes*:
- Very cute design around town tree
- Zen garden
- Zen bell area
- Picnic blanket pattern
- Dead trees around stone hedge
- Flower arch with fountains on either side
- Wisteria Trellis
- A very quaint town! c: Lovely to run around in.

*Dislikes*:
- Needs more flower colour coordination
- More decoration around water well
- A little more development in your houses

*Houses*:
- Marisa; Loved the cabin furniture, maybe pick your favourite shirt & refurbish the set. Middle-left room was a cute little office. Middle-right room needed work. Back room was also under construction. Upstairs was a good start with the lovely set, needs more furniture. I think the lovely set can be refurbished light pink too? 
- Alice; Loved the front room with the refurbished alpine set. Maybe a different floor? Middle-left room was a good start to a spa, maybe add the capricorn ornament. Middle-right room was my favourite room of the house. Very lovely back room, the dolls added a nice touch! Upstairs simple but I liked it a lot. Basement was another one of my favourites! I actually might like it more then the gorgeous room, nice use of statues. 
- Yukari; Over all, nice zen themed house! I like the idea for the back room, just needs more furniture. Great use of bonsais in the spa middle-right room. Loved the gyroids upstairs with the black & red exotic set. Basement was perfect! Love spooky themed rooms. Over all a strong house.
- Reimu; I love how you always incorporate gyroids. Maybe the middle-right room could be an art studio? With more clay ovens & gyroids. Upstairs was a little bare. Basement wasn't developed yet. All the other rooms were great. 

*Rating*: 4.3/5

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> my address is in my sig thanks!


Mayor Isabelle of New Leaf
4100-3673-8404

*Likes*:
- Fountain in front of the train station, with lamps on either side
- Fun face boards! 
- It seems like you just started playing, there wasn't much development. Your town will look great in no time if you just keep planting trees & adding PWP. Maybe try planting some bamboo too?

*Dislikes*:
- Quite a messy town to wake up to lol
- Needs paths! 
- Wasn't much development
- Pluck your weeds!

*Suggestions*:
- Circle your tree plaza with bushes or trees
- Try collecting all your flowers & group them by colour or type in certain areas
- Cedars around your campsite
- More bridges, there was only 1
- If you plan to let Celia move, the area would be great for a park. Try making a rectangle out of bushes & adding PWP like jungle gym, sandbox, tire toy, drinking fountain, benches, clocks, etc.
- I wish I knew what PWP your villagers have requested, adding anything would help though!

*Houses*:
- Isabelle; Cute front room with your mermaid furniture. Upstairs had a good start with the golden cabana set, but it needs more added to the room. If you're stuck on ideas for your blank rooms, maybe try the kiddie set refurbished to pastel! Or the rococo set refurbishes to pink. 

*Rating*: 1/5 i'm sorry but it was a pretty empty town.


----------



## Prime (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm looking for another review now if ya don't mind.
Added more PWP's and a bunch of other minor things. Fixed back room too (it's amazing now, trust me)
Also check out the beach.

DC:4800-2145-7903


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

Prime said:


> I'm looking for another review now if ya don't mind.
> Added more PWP's and a bunch of other minor things. Fixed back room too (it's amazing now, trust me)
> Also check out the beach.
> 
> DC:4800-2145-7903



Here ya go.
http://dreamtownreviews.tumblr.com/post/81476698169/mute-city-went-on-a-trip-to-primes-town-today


----------



## Liselot (Apr 2, 2014)

Can someone review my town? c:
I would love to get some feedback! My DA is in my signature. 
Sorry for the holes in my pattern at the plaza (Katrina is in my town at the moment).


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

Liselot said:


> Can someone review my town? c:
> I would love to get some feedback! My DA is in my signature.
> Sorry for the holes in my pattern at the plaza (Katrina is in my town at the moment).



Here ya go

http://dreamtownreviews.tumblr.com/post/81493158665/dream-town-gatwick-dream-address-7000-2301-6505


----------



## R3i (Apr 3, 2014)

its still a work in progress but can someone review my town?
Mellow Dream Address: 5900-3237-4565


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 3, 2014)

R3i said:


> its still a work in progress but can someone review my town?
> Mellow Dream Address: 5900-3237-4565



This is my first dream review so I hope I'm doing it right. 

The Town: 
I like your pathways and I really like the way that you've planted the bushes by Re-tail, but the path by retail feels a bit disjointed. Your town seemed a bit empty on the left-hand side and on the bottom right-hand side corner by the campsite (perhaps some space for public works projects).

Mayor's House:
I absolutely loved your main room (those are so hard to make nice  ) it's one of the nicest ones I've seen so far! Kitchen's also nice, the bathroom looks like a working progress and might need some more furniture but I like way you placed the statutes and lamps by the doorway. 
Downstairs is an epic start of a game room (loved the album covers on the wall). Loved how colourful and green it was upstairs. 

All in all I think your town is really nice and it shows that you've put a lot of effort in to it


----------



## mayorvanessa (Apr 4, 2014)

Nevermind


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 4, 2014)

Feel free to visit mine 
DA in my Signature.


----------



## oak (Apr 4, 2014)

Liselot said:


> Can someone review my town? c:
> I would love to get some feedback! My DA is in my signature.
> Sorry for the holes in my pattern at the plaza (Katrina is in my town at the moment).


Mayor Lot of Gatwick
7000-2301-6505

*Likes*:
- The path work in the tree plaza area was beautiful! 
- It had a nice simple brick path but then water moats, flowers boxes & other path designs 
- Loved the stepping stones 
- Flower boxes around the houses
- Fountain
- Cute scarecrow area
- Flower beds in front of Deli's house
- Wind turbine placement

*Dislikes/Suggestions*:
- More trees around hammock? 
- Add cedars around campsite
- Line some of your paths with bushes
- Add more flowers & trees in blank areas

*Houses*:
- Lot; Very cute front room! Maybe find a design to refurbish the alpine set with or make the wood dark brown? I'd also find a new floor or wallpaper just so it wasn't the full set. Unless you're going for HRA points, then never mind.  Loved the middle-right room with the princess furniture. The back room was my favourite! A very well put together library/office. You could refurbish the rococo set to pink in the middle-left room & I think the capricorn ornament might fit well. I like the idea for your basement, it's a good start. c:

*Rating*: 3.5/5


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 6, 2014)

will update my town within the next few days.
take the chance to enjoy the thunderstorm while it lasts.

wondering whether or not to replace the bushes just south of ReTail with illuminated trees and what to put in the big open sidewalk area south of Reimu's and ReTail

~
ForgottenT
New Oak
7600-2546-1817

Likes:
-nice path
-flowers
-Instrument Shelter area
-Picnic Basket area
-Campsite area

- Mark's house
*game lounge
*party room
*luxury bathroom
*arcade
*yakuza office(?)

Neutral:
-bamboo grove behind city hall and the one in the field near the stone tablet look like you have something planned for those places

Dislikes:
-Ichigo and Ruri's homes undeveloped
-zen feel of the town seemed to conflict with this particular sidewalk path

Suggestions:
-plant a bamboo or two near the hotspring
-maybe a more organic looking path, at least in some areas
-see how it feels to have a path go through the Wisteria Trellis instead of around

Final Thoughts: very nice, but some things hold it back from perfection

Rating: 3.8/5
~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 6, 2014)

bump


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 8, 2014)

bump; finally updated my town
should I place an illuminated arch between ReTail and the wisteria trellis?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 10, 2014)

and bump


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi! I've only just created a dream address yesterday and would like some feedback! Houses are undecorated though, so please bear that in mind.  DA: 6000-3912-2405


----------



## Punchies (Apr 11, 2014)

Please do a review of my town. DA is 4100-2243-6150


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 11, 2014)

~
Summ3rain
QTville
DA: 6000-3912-2405 

Likes:
-sakura
-nice patterns
-flowers
-Japanese schoolkid costume(personally always found them creepy, but points anyway)
-the river path that fits the season
-entire city hall area
-entire southern/eastern section

-Rainbow's house
*what a mess! 
*wallpaper and flooring in right and back rooms

-Windy's house
*cool 
*zodiac rainbow!

- Sunshine's house
*lunar base

Dislikes:
-Rainbow's house
*wallpaper and flooring in right and back rooms and basement
*mush room felt uninspired(and why so many hangers?)

-Windy's house
*little messy
*d?cor problems persist
*gorgeous room felt lacking
*basement needs rearranging and fleshing out

-Sunshine's house
*2nd floor is unfinished

Suggestions:
-maybe put a path going around the bottom of the flower clock
-flesh out player houses

Final Thoughts: the town itself is amazing.  player houses need the same tlc.

Rating: town(by itself): 5/5; with houses: 4/5
~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 11, 2014)

Punchies
Ylisse
DA is 4100-2243-6150

using pics to illustrate a few things


Spoiler



Likes:
-sakura
-interesting pattern
-Patrick's house
*man cave(?) on the right
*candy cafe

Dislikes:
-illuminated pwps next to zens felt off
-Tricia's house needs some love

-Patrick's house
*main room needs work on the layout
*most rooms felt rather hodgepodge 

Suggestions:
-place a path nearer to the lighthouse
-remove some flowers around the hammock and picnic basket
-fix the path near the city hall



-PWP's
*windmill in the south-west corner
*bell, police station, fountain, bus stop, instrument shelter
*switch location of the flower clock and zen garden
*move the illuminated heart to one space behind where the illuminated tree is


*place street lamps or illuminated trees where the path begins towards the police station


then fill in the path on the left side


Final Thoughts: has some good things, but also has some odd quirks that need a bit of work

Rating: 3/5


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you Yukari! Yes the houses are still currently for sets storage really. Will start decorating them to look like proper rooms and update again! Shame that there won't be Sakura next time :c


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 13, 2014)

bump


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 16, 2014)

ba bump


needing a review of my town.
want to know where should I put an Instrument Shelter, whether to replace the bushes south of Reimu's house with illuminated arches, and how to improve Yukari's and Reimu's backyards.


----------



## Punchies (Apr 16, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Punchies
> Ylisse
> DA is 4100-2243-6150
> 
> ...



thank you ^^ will definitely work on it


----------



## mayorvanessa (Apr 17, 2014)

Updated dream address is in my signature under the spoiler. C: I posted asking for a review last time but another one would be nice since my town has changed quite a bit, and Beau will be moving out soon. Sorry for bothering you guys but thank you, hehe
I need suggestions on where to place the instrument shelter as well. ;o


----------



## Sidney2518 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd really appreciate and love a review! Mainly of my interiors, town doesn't have that much going on. DA is in my sig. The first one (Nuleaf) pretty please and thank you!

For some reason whenever I post on dream review threads the thread dies and I never get a review


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 17, 2014)

mayorvanessa said:


> Updated dream address is in my signature under the spoiler. C: I posted asking for a review last time but another one would be nice since my town has changed quite a bit, and Beau will be moving out soon. Sorry for bothering you guys but thank you, hehe
> I need suggestions on where to place the instrument shelter as well. ;o


wanna trade reviews?  heh heh 

zzz...

~
mayorvanessa
Astoria
7800-3856-9830


Spoiler



Likes:
-sakura blossoms!
-season appropriate path
-city hall/plaza area
-campsite with fire pit
-cot with basket of cherries
-Vanessa's house
*main room felt very elegant
*someone else who likes the palace bath idea
*good music choices

Dislikes:
-Vanessa's house needs some expanding
-need few more bushes and flower colors

Suggestions:
-plant some trees near:
*the bulletin board
*left of the bell
*left of the police station
*where the violets are next to Bubbles' house

-plant a flower or two next to the picnic blanket
-extend the path one space closer to northern side of the campsite


-PWPs:
*wind turbine at the cliff where the river meets the ocean(up and left of the bonfire) or in the north-westernmost corner

*hot spring, jungle gym, topiaries, wisteria trellis, geyser, stone tablet, statue fountain, 
*Instrument Shelter location possibles: 
~south of ReTail and west of the project currently being constructed

~between left or right of Carmen's house
~in the flower bed just to the right of the hammock


Final Thoughts: very nice; just needs some work in a few places

Rating: 3.5/5


----------



## mayorvanessa (Apr 17, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> wanna trade reviews?  heh heh
> 
> zzz...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the review! Sure, I can do yours later. C:
Also did you visit the one under the spoiler or in my signature? XD Luna changed my one, need to get my signature updated, lol.


----------



## Jae (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd love a review, still trying to figure out where to put new PwPs when I get them. DA is in my signature.


----------



## Born2BWild (Apr 17, 2014)

As always, my DA is in my signature (be sure to use the current one!). Visit me if you ever get the chance.



Jae said:


> I'd love a review, still trying to figure out where to put new PwPs when I get them. DA is in my signature.



Your town is very nice.

Positives: 

Lots of hybrids
Topiaries next to the cafe
The four-leaf clovers in the sandbox
KFC flag (lol)
ROSIE!!!

Negatives:

A bit more variety in the trees. Nothing but perfect apples as far as the eye can see is kind of boring.
Town layout feels slightly cramped in several places (too many bushes/trees, etc.)

All in all, despite the nitpicking, the town looks pretty good. I'd give it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd love a review. I'm still working on my town, I don't have as much PWPs as I'd like, but I think it's coming along pretty well. Also, please ignore the first room in my house, I just put random stuff that I like in there because I don't know what to do with it yet. Feel free to review my upstairs room though. Thanks.  My dream address is in my sig.


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 17, 2014)

I would love a review of my town. Please have in mind that it is far from finished. 
I will also leave a few reviews myself, but right now I have very bad internet connection. I'll have good internet connection again on Moday, so I'll be back then.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 17, 2014)

Sidney2518 said:


> I'd really appreciate and love a review! Mainly of my interiors, town doesn't have that much going on. DA is in my sig. The first one (Nuleaf) pretty please and thank you!
> 
> For some reason whenever I post on dream review threads the thread dies and I never get a review


ikr?

~
Sidney2518
NuLeaf
5200-2204-8233

Likes:
-sakura!
-Jurassic Park Theme!
-nice flag
-Kabuki!

-Kit's house: trip around the world?
*right room: music choice makes it feel like room of a European in an exotic locale
*back room: Russian?

-Daniel's house
*Egg furniture already
*something smells fishy

Dislikes:
-lacking paths
-mixing paths
-path layouts confusing, incomplete, or just messy looking where they are

-Kit's house:
*main room felt cluttered

-Kat's house:
*small
*left room furniture clashed with music

-Daniel's house:
*small
*incomplete furniture sets

Suggestions:
-create paths between the houses and pwps
-plant some bamboo around the hot spring
-more trees
-spread the flowers out; around the paths would be good

-Kit's house:
*main room: remove a few pieces of furniture
*left room: rearrange furniture and music choice felt off with furniture maybe try K.K. Bazaar and have Cyrus alter the furniture to a darker color(starry night tee is what I'm thinking)

-Kat's house:
*needs expanding
*might darken the main rooms furniture and add tiki torches and tribal masks
*would switch the little boy fountain upstairs with another Merlion

-Daniel's house
*expand
*finish furniture sets

-PWPs
*bridge south of the plaza
*lighthouse on either side of the river's end
*bell, zen bell, flower clock, illuminated pwps, flower arch, wisteria trellis, picnic blanket, jungle gym, zen garden, cube sculpture, pyramid, stone tablet, fire pit, instrument shelter

Final Thoughts: needs a lot of work, but you have plenty to work with.  Hop to it!

Rating: 2/5
~


----------



## Sidney2518 (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh wow! Thanks so much for the review! Lots of great ideas to consider!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi.I would love a review.
It's a storybook/4 seasons dream town.
Mayor Annie from JOY
5600-3965-9382
Thanks so much.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 17, 2014)

~
Glaceon2000
Amity
DA: 5300-3790-1464

Likes:
-using flowers to create pseudo-paths
-
Dislikes:
-Hannah's house needs lots of work
-rather empty feeling
Suggestions:
-use real paths at the same time as the pseud-paths
-can use trees and bushes alongside the flowers
-expand Hannah's house; is there any direction you'd like to go?

-PWPs
*lighthouse anywhere on the southern cliffs(except directly south of city hall)
*wind turbine where the flower path intersects south-west of Katt's house
*bell, cube sculpture, arch sculpture, instrument shelter, flower arch, illuminated pwps, geyser, log bench, statue fountain, flower clock, bus stop,  wisteria trellis, fire pit, jungle gym, circle/square topiary, water pump

Final Thoughts: you seem to have put in a good bit of work, but you still have progress to make.
I'd suggest that you go dreaming in to find some inspiration.

Rating: 2/5
~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 17, 2014)

~
ACNiko
Eikendal
7300-2363-4675

Likes:
-nice paths
-never seen anyone use the Moai Head pwp
-nice designs

-player's house
*main room
*man cave basement
*second floor cafe

Dislikes:
-path cuts off or doesn't lead to some places it should; hides some pwps
-player house
*Moai Head and modern item in the princess room

Suggestions:
-extend path to the western beach entrance and more villager houses
-few more trees on both sides of the campsite
-try using flowers, bushes, and trees to create pseudo-paths





-PWPs:
*bell, jungle gym, picnic blanket, cube sculpture, flower arch, bus stop

Final Thoughts: nice, but need to get to work perfecting it

Rating: 3/5
~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 18, 2014)

TheGreatBrain
JOY
5600-3965-9382

Likes:
-very nice patterns
-nice to see a beautified beach
-city hall/station area
-town flag
-easter eggs
-ice rink
-Halloween!!
-castle garden

-Noel's house:
*Merry Christmas
*ski slopes

-Snow's house
*nice cabin
*farm(nice use of piggy banks and zodiac roosters)
*diamond mine
*all 7 short people

-Annie's house:
*purple rococo looks nice with creepy wall and floor
*witch's kitchen(?)
*graveyard
*Halloween party!  First use of K.K. Parade I've seen and well done.
*Monster Mash!  What's the painting of?

-Ella's house
*wedding chapel
*dining room
*ballroom
*throne room

Dislikes:
-Noel's house
*music choice in all but left room

-Ella's house
*music in right room

Suggestions:
-remove the flowers between the bridge and Annie's house
-Music:
*K.K. Birthday for Noel's main room
*Caf? K.K. for Noel's right room
*can't think of what to use for Noel's ski slopes
*Bubblegum K.K. for basement
*K.K. Etude for Ella's right room

Final Thoughts: very nice.  would love to have the qr's for the snow and leaf patterns.

Rating: 4.5/5


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you Yukari! Your suggestions make a lot of sense and I appreciate that you took time to review my town.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Yukari for the nice review.


----------



## aetherene (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd like a review for my dream town please. 

DA: 4900-2533-1201


----------



## Angerfish (Apr 18, 2014)

aetherene * Etherene * 4900-2533-1201

Very nice town with beautiful checker style of flowers! Paths are oganized very smartly and the cherry blossoms are a nice touch! I especially like the lighthouse area! There's a lack of trees in some places, which makes me wonder if your going for  a city vibe. That'd be great, but some pathways could use some bushes mingled with the flowers to give them volume. I also think the stone patterns is nice, but it's the only pattern. Some variation would be nice. Finally, the south is the show stopper of this town! It looks amazing! The north, while pretty in it's own right, seems lacking in comparison. Overall, it's a great town =)

*Suggestions:*
Deirdre's house is right in front of a modern bridge. I suggest thinning the tile path behind her house and have it hug about the river bed by the bridge. Essentially, give her a tiny, tiny backyard to help the obscured pop out more to visitors.
Some more bushes in South East would look nice. Same with around picnic area.

Freya's House:

Great mermaid room w/ pandas! Garbage can matches oddly well.
Mushroom is cute. A bit 'circular' for my taste, but still nice.
Cardroom is nice but feels empty.
Nice Cabana. A little empty. Cute accessories on table!
AWESOME GARDEN BASEMENT! Though some warm lighting would be nice.
Gracie room's nice, but could use a little something something in the center

Ryder's House

Cool front room. Nice symetry w/ plants.
Pirate idea is nice, wood colors clash way too much with vibrant fish set. Love the Zodiac tho!
Pave room looks pretty empty. Nice corner w/ bookcase tho.
Nice format on Ice Room =)
Suitcases of money are great! But I can't tell vibe of basement. Box half looks like scene from crime thriller and other half is cute/spooky.
Bug 7/11 is also perplexing, but wall looks great w/ convenience store look.


Arella's House

Adorable classic room. Very homey.
Princess room is nice. Cute placement of tea/snacks.
Sloppy set looks sloppy. Congrats. Nice attention to stains on carpet.
Kitchen/bath in one was something I wanted to try! Looks perfect!
Interesting trophy room!
Sweet room lookin' very chocolaty. Nice.


----------



## pollygone (Apr 18, 2014)

Can you review mine? I'd love if if you could! Doc for Big Hill below!


----------



## aetherene (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks so much Angerfish for the review. 

I'll see what I can do with my town more. I know in some areas, it's been lacking. It is meant to have more of a modern vibe to it, though not necessarily a city sort of town.

Freya and Ryder are my secondary characters and their houses are more for storing furniture, which is why a lot of sets are doubled up. (And Ryder's basement was originally supposed to be a mobster's basement with some shady dealings. xDDD)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 18, 2014)

would like a review of my town.
where should I put an Instrument Shelter and should I put some illuminated arches between Reimu and Mira's house?

~
pollygone
Big Hill
7600-2769-6172

Likes:
-rain
-very nice patterns
-good candy theme
-wonderful presentation of all pwps

-Polly's house
*all. just all.  what's the festival lantern in the left room altered with?

Dislikes:
-Cody's house
*try different walls/floors in main room 
*main room messy
*basement undeveloped
*second floor needs a bit more variety

-Rose's house
*basement undeveloped
*can't access side rooms
*very messy layout

-Belle's house
*messy
*undeveloped

Suggestions:
-improve and organize the homes

Final Thoughts: town itself is nice; player homes need work

Rating: just town: 5/5; with homes: 4/5
~


----------



## Le Ham (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd like to request a review for my own town. It's got a more natural vibe to it, and it's nowhere near completed (having troubles with getting villagers to suggest some PWPs), but I'd appreciate some advice. Thanks!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 20, 2014)

~
PotatoMuffin717
Stardust
4700-2500-5030

Likes:
-so many trees; momma loves her trees
-flowers
-nice presentation of pseudo-paths
-very nice forest feeling
-fountain/city hall area
-camping area

-Fishie's house
*main forest room
*back room:  what am I looking at?
*second floor: very interesting

-Kituki's house
*right room: altered cabana
*back room: very blue
*left room: interesting cabin
*basement: nice caf?
*second floor: nice tropical spa

Dislikes:
-totem pole is hidden

Suggestions:
-maybe expand c's house.  I'm not sure but it really works with the town theme as a tent
-clear up the area around the totem pole to make more visible

Final Thoughts: very nice town that boasts a superb forest theme

Rating: 5/5
~


----------



## Jae (Apr 20, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo

I already visited your town the other day because you said you had a zen theme town, but I will review it here too. Also, if possible may I get a review as well (DA is in my sig)? I just recently repaved my whole town, and I'd like opinions on it. 

Likes:

*I like the upper corner by your town hall, especially the floor (What QR code is that if I may ask?) with the pink flowers on the ground. I like the placement of the spring and bus stop. They go together really cute.
*I like your path placement it makes your town pretty easy to navigate
*Your houses are beautiful!
*Also, your paths give a nice change throughout your town changing to different themes here and there, which is cool.

Homes: I loved ongoing asian theme/homey feel depending on the outside theme
-Reimu
 *Refurbished regal furniture is really pretty, and the refurbished sunrise lamp looks awesome as well.
 *Love love love the bath room. The colors go really well together giving a nice feel to the room.

-Yukari
 *I like the creepy room, which is different from all the other zen style rooms
 *All of your room are really well developed and go well together

-Marissa
 *I enjoy the change from the asian theme (I'm assuming because it's in a different themed area of more forestlike deadtree etc)
 *The mush furniture, cabin (I like the touch of the dream catcher) harmonize well with the outside theme
 *I would suggest maybe making the outside of her home more Forest like as well (Ex. cabin exterior, the cardboard mailbox, wood fence)

-Alice
 *Love the refurbished furniture! Your Alpine furniture looks bomb!
 *The organization of the rococo set is awesome too with the knight and Dolly giving it a very symmetrical feel.
 *Love the homey feel of this house.
 *Beautiful bathroom (Loving the maid outfit touch).

Dislikes: You could try organizing your town to get a more unanimous feel/smoother transition of themes. Some of the themse/ PwPs still feel slightly haphazard, but that's just my opinion. 

Suggestions: You could put 2 illuminated arches leading to the cafe instead of trees, and you could put the instrument shelter at that bottom right corner in  that flower patch near retail. Perhaps, make the river path you have flowing through your town flow through to the more dead area, but not touching, just almost there, and then it dies off. Also, maybe completely take the path leading to the dead area/bonfire/stone hedge and change it all to that brown path you used, but keep the stairs leading to those areas.


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 20, 2014)

6700-2142-4575,Its a WIP but give me a heads up on my HP theme .My main house and Hagrids is done others not yet


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 20, 2014)

I would love a dream review of my town c: I updated it today and it's almost complete^^ 
Thank you! <3
DA: 7400 - 3717 - 0878
______________________________________________________________________________________________


Jasa11, Freeland 
6700-2142-4575

*I liked how the town tree?s position is parallel to the town hall
*The paths are really cool, especially the little details like the spiders and all, fit the theme of your town very well c: 
*I looove flowers, and your town is full of them xD especially the blue hybrids^^


Spoiler: screenshots














*Loved this little area with the cube in front of the train station, creative c:


Spoiler











*I was very fascinated by your mayor?s house! Loved the main room and the library, the bathroom was best though haha^^


Spoiler























*Loved the atmosphere in Hagrid?s house! Good job on that c:


Spoiler











*The other homes are obviously still under construction, I really liked Josh?s home though! But maybe you should put some music on there too c:


Spoiler











I really enjoyed visiting your town, and had a great time there! I love themed towns, and yours was very creative with all the paths & the well-organized homes as well c: Well done! <3


Spoiler


----------



## Ammoth (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd like a review of my town, if possible c: It's still quite under construction, I want the left part as a city and the right part as a forest, but my inhabitants keep moving into my forest ?_?
Mostly I'd like to know if anything is confusing, and I'd love pointers for more furniture for my rooms!
I'm 7300-2862-8450 

I'll edit with a review for Lee-Chan!


----------------

Lee-Chan: Cookie, Hiba (I hope that's your main character?)
7400 - 3717 - 0878

Pro:

1- Okay, first off, presents! I love town with presents and towns that don't make me run around in sleeping clothes. And you gave out such fancy clothesss.
Marshal is so cute I know why people want him. Good idea putting presents in front of his house, I wouldn't have gone in otherwise!
And generally speaking awesome work with the presents, they're hidden all over the place it's lots of fun! I'm sure I missed some and I did run all over the place.

2- Wendel. Giving out clothes! Yay! Always a cute surprise.

3- Ivory's house restaurant.
Oh man that was so cute and nice. There was a desert room and main room and oh man. All your little differently themed rooms with their own themes that was really nice. I might steal a few ideas for my own kitchen 
Great work with the layout, too, everything is easily accessible and not obscured.
One thing tho, I'm not sure why you put the seashell music boxes on the top floor? You can't really listen to a music box when there's already a music player, they'll just sound weird. Also generally the top room was my least favorite because the colours didn't match as nicely as in the other rooms. But I might just be picky.

4. Lollipops. Omnom.

5. Road to the bell is really cool. And it seems fitting in front of the police station, too. Same goes with the clock in front of the townhall.

6. Hibas house. Coffee! I love when people leave coffee. Also the little picnic blanket is a cool way to have a picnic place without actually using the project. AND you did something really nice with the drinking fountain there.
very cute and soft on the inside, too. I like the Pav? items with the blue flowers, that's a really nice touch.

7. In the right part of town, where there's this thin strip of land with a long road, you left presents by the side. That made it much more interesting. Great way to spiff up an otherwise boring part!


Contra:

1. Lou's house is just a tent and while you themed the inside after a tent really nicely (just needs a sleeping bag!) It seems kinda strange in your otherwise really city like town? I'd have expected it in a forest themed town, maybe, but in a city it's a bit out of place.

2. Anas house was nice but…*did it have a theme? Because if it did it bypassed me :c It seemed a little bit all over the place to me. The Gorgeous set is nice but didn't fit with the rest of the rooms.
LOVED the picture room, though. Man. That is a really really pretty room.

3. No road to the campsite? I know it's never active in dreams but it would've been nicer I think.

4. There was a wetsuit, but when I swam to the other side of the waterfall, there wasn't anything there. This would be the perfect place to put some kind of cute surprise, I think!


Fazit:

UGH how do you make such adorable and nice towns I can't take the awesomeness. I spent so much time running around and looking at all the pretty things it's just really, really nice. Lovely layout, lovely theme, and the evening sky really adds to it!
You did an awesome job on this c:

I don't want to leave I like my fancy clothes so muchhhhh


----------



## Rainbow minerals (Apr 20, 2014)

Review mine? 4200-2112-3988 I just updated and remade a lot of things so hopefully it looks decent XP


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 21, 2014)

Ammoth said:


> I'll edit with a review for Lee-Chan!


Thank you so much for the review! And also thanks a lot for the constructive criticism, I will work on it c:
You're right about the tent, it's kinda out of place ^^"  I made it like that because I use my 4th character for plot resetting xD
But since I completed all my dreamies, I'm thinking of turning it into something different now c: Anas' house didn't have a theme lol, it still needs a lot of work xD but thanks for the tips^^ and woah thank you so much for telling me this, I totally forgot to put something there on the beach! orz ;w;


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you so much!I loved the screenshots!I'll be finishing joshs(voldemorts) house pretty soon and then comes Hermione.I got a lot of visits when you reviewed .I'll review yours as soon as possible!


----------



## R3i (Apr 22, 2014)

Mellow Dream Address: 5900-3237-4565
improved/updated, still wip


----------



## Cudon (Apr 22, 2014)

Can I have mine reviewed yet again? I pretty much threw all of my gray paths out the window :3 It's still a wip ofc.


----------



## nammie (Apr 22, 2014)

Can I get reviews for mine please? I esp need suggestions for what to put behind the town hall, currently using that space to plop a 4th character's house at for when I need to plot reset, but eventually I'm gonna have to do something there soo

DC: 4600-2688-4121 ! Will post a review of Dinomate's town in a few 

--------
Review for *Dinomate*, town of Solaceon

*Likes:*
- First off I loved the way you alternated patterns at your town square! There was a gap where Redd's tent was but that's beyond your control so forgiveable lol
- On the same note I love your paths  I like how they're not just one pattern, but has other ones mixed in! Makes them more fun and unique!!
- looooved the sea of white flowers/carnations, that must've taken forever!
- I really enjoyed the top right section, it looks very cozy! Rolf is very lucky to have such a nice backyard haha
- loved the area by Genji's house, it suits him very well *u*
- also liked how you arranged the area around the metal bench by Ken's house!
- area by the hot spring really well done!
- I ilked how the two zen clock towers near the bridge made it seem like it was leading to a more... Asian themed section on the other side of the bridge!

*Houses:*
Quote:
-not really sure what you were going for here....? To me I thought it was some gameshow to pick a poisonous cake or something lol idk
-liked the exterior though!

Igi:
-exterior looks nice, the combo of the sci-fi(?) roof and the fairy tale exterior works well together!
-main room is quite empty, again, not sure what you're planning on going for, looks like you're planning on a tropical room....?
-loved the right room!! very colorful and bright, looks like a fun playroom(?)
-backroom: very nice, gave me a fancy tropical resort type of feel? maybe a cruiseship since the mannequin is behind a wheel? however, personally I feel it's a bit weird for there to be stuff on the walls when the wallpaper is one of the sky;;
-left room: loved this one!! looks like a really cool arcade, I esp enjoyed how you arranged the brewtoids in the middle! however the wallpaper + flooring combo looks realllly busy, maybe change one to a simpler one?
-upstairs: I'm assuming you're working on the Pave set lol
-suggestions: I'm not sure if you were going for an overall theme or not but if there is I don't... really see it? the rooms are nice on their own though!

Subject:
-looks like its just storage atm lol...? either that or a room of decapitated heads omg
-I like how simple the exterior of his house is! Given his name are you planning on making his house like a .... mad scientist's house or something...?

*Suggestions:*
- I wish you would've left out clothes or something, but that's just something I personally enjoy haha
an umbrella would've esp be nice because it was raining!
- the area by the two white benches looked a bit sparse (other than the flowers ofc..), maybe plant some more trees or bushes around there?
- just overall sparseness at some sections, maybe plant more bushes or trees were it looks more empty, course that's just personal preference 
- also more work on your houses but I don't think you need me to tell you that lol

Overall it looks like it's coming along pretty nicely! Keep up the good work hehe
sorry for the super long review;;


----------



## Ammoth (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd still very much like a review! My DC is 7300-2862-8450. I'd love ideas of what to do with the forest half whenever I manage to kick out all my inhabitants from that half, especially!

I'll edit with a review for nammie since I wanted to see her DT anyway!

------------

Nammie, Konpeito
4600-2688-4121

First impression:
Hhhh pretty patterns and sakura flowerfalls and patterns that match them. I'm a sucker for the sakuras, they're really nice. 
Also, as usual, brownie points for leaving clothes, tho I'm still running around in pijamas, at least I look like a terribly nerdy japanese girl doing so? x) Providing school clothes would've been good, maybe! - Aaaand I took three more steps and you gave me exactly those clothes. Nice.

Positive:

1- I get schoolgirl clothes, take a few steps, and land in a school! Well, that was an appropriate choice.
Really, really liking the school, too. I was confused at first as to why the house is sweets themed, but turns out, so is the school. That's actually really neat, imo.
(Also I didn't know the ants had a special display, but it works really well in the left room/science room. The skeleton and other human models are slightly creepy there all around the desk, but it doesn't take away from the room at all.)
And oh my **** the canteen. Damn. _Damn_. A+ would come again I loved this room like whoa.

2- Love what you did with the fountain in the south-west! Really cute! And generally speaking very nice patterns and choices of PWP.

3- Eeee presents all over the place! Treasure hunting! EDIBLE THINGS they're the best because they don't clutter your inventory and they are pretty.
Also the placement of your items is really nice! Loved the toy hammer under the wisteria, especially. Very pretty.

4- Clock + bench + bus station? Yes yes good combination A+ choice.

5- _Love_ what you did with the bamboo behind your villager plaza, it's  so pretty and somehow it looks perfect with the weather and petals.

6- Japanese house. Hhhh I love the spa. I want to stay there forever yes ok I'm just gonna get stuck in this dream now.
*moves into next room* Oh god the whole place is a spa bury me now I have found heaven.
Love how the left and right room are symmetrical!
* Is the back room supposed to be a theater or something? It's- a little bit confusing. Too many items, too many colors. Maybe try to streamline that a little?
* I love the casino, but I think you should've placed the ABD elsewhere, it cramps the chair a lot in that left corner. Maybe kick out the bureau thingy in the right lower corner and put it there. And move the billiard table one to the right so that it can be circled, because you need access to the whole table when you play billiard, and you got the space, might as well use it.

7- Nanas house. Color coordination. Yes good thank you this makes my heart happy. It's so _kitsch_ oh god xD (take it as a compliment!)
* Lovely opposite rooms again with the all pink and all blue rooms in the right and left rooms.
Also, thank you for providing just a seashell music box, and no other music, because they never mix well.
* Cute kitchen! That's also a pretty clever way to arrange the furniture in there.
* That _garden_ I want to steal it and never give it back. How did you even aquire so many leif items I am intensely jealous.

8- There is a map. This is a very cool idea.

9- Love how you handled the train station, with the grass there.

Negative:

1- Nothing on the beach? Awh. Also there is something in your island basket and it's driving me mad that I can't open it. Not really important tho, just- slightly irritating.
You could provide a wetsuit and put some cute surprises on the part of the beach cut off by the waterfall!

2- Are the bamboo shots in front of the camsite intentional…? Dug 'em up expecting something cool x)
Same goes for the two pictures on the left of Re-Tail. 

3- The playground/Konpeito Park is nice, but could definitely use more. Since it has playground parts, you could make it a bit more playground like? This is a really nice one, imo.

4- Uh. What's up with that streetlight by Nana's house it's in the middle of the road. Just- feels very random.


As for what to put behind your town hall, hm…
You could always go with a little chill area, some lounge chairs and some food and pretty grass patterns. Maybe something to incorporate the pond? You could leave a fishing rod there and put a picnic blanket and a drinking fountain and/or water pump up. Too bad there is no grill PWP.
Topiaries might be nice too.

Or if you're feeling lazy drop a piece of art there, but eeh, bit bland.

I think fishing rod, picnic blanket, maybe a bench and some drinking water, + any pretty greenery you can fit is the nicest. It'd work well with the little pond and water noise.


I hope that helped you somewhat! Overall, you have an absolutely stunning and lovely town, and it was really lots of fun to explore!


----------



## nammie (Apr 22, 2014)

wow thanks for a really detailed review!! and to addresss the negatives/questions!!

the backroom was supposed to be a bunch of little animals watching a play about a weird demon marriage LOL yea I thought it was a bit cluttered but I wasn't sure what to remove... same with the basement!! I'll def look into your suggestions 

yea will work on the beach soon, right now its still a dumping ground for hybrids lol
and omg I didnt even know I still had something in the basket!! will have to pick that up!!

and the bamboo in front of the campsite oh no lol.... also.... my bad memory heh.... will have to check everything more closely when I next update

and the streetlight was to make sure no villagers plot their butts there LOL I'll prob get rid of that when I get my last dreamie!!

yea I reallly wanted to expand the playground but there's just no room bc it's so close to three things so it's just a tiny park haha :')

and ooooh those are good ideas for the areas behind the town hall!! once I get the weeding day topiaries unlocked I'm def gonna look into adding some of those at least somewhere, if not there behind the town hall *u*

thanks so much again for such a detailed review!! I'm glad you liked my town!


----------



## tarakdeep (Apr 22, 2014)

can some1 review mine please 4600-2456-0517 please tell me what u think


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the review nammie uwu. Also the first room of my mayors house just has random crap in it for now. Gonna make it a welcoming room or w/e. The other human character houses are just random storage for now aswell x3


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 25, 2014)

~
tarakdeep
Smashvil
4600-2456-0517

Likes:
-zen theme
-lamps and clocks leading to bridges

-Tarkdeep's house
*that's a lot of gold
*princess' room
*ice room

-Jinora's house
*cafe

-Akiza's house
*very nice presentation(I don't know if you purposely left it un-expanded or not)

-Mueseum
*spaceship
*zodiac showcase
*what's a convenience store doing here?

Dislikes:
-zen bell next to trash can and ReTail
-path seems to conflict with town's theme

-Jinora's house
*feels a little empty
*regal room's carpet and wall conflict with furniture(I know same series but don't look good after altered)


Suggestions:
-move zen bell to other side of city hall
-plant some trees west of Museum
-plant some trees/bamboo around ReTail, the campsite, windmill, and zen garden 
-experiment with  more natural looking paths
-might see if switching Tiki Torches for Beacon Fires looks better
-place a path going through the Wisteria Trellis

Final Thoughts: town feels conflicted between the zen theme and the overly structured feel of the town.

Rating: 3/5
~


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like a review! My Dream Address is 4300-2529-7903.

I have some screenshots:


Spoiler


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey Hana, your screenshots are beautiful! I'll definitely have to visit soon, hopefully sometime tomorrow! Also, I'm in the process of...well, having a town crisis. I'm not happy with it even though I've worked hard on trying to remodel it and make it somewhat cohesive but I'm just unsure of it and a little uninspired. Any words of advice would absolutely help! My address is: 4400-3491-6751

Thanks in advance to any who can help me.


----------



## Diclonius217 (Apr 25, 2014)

I would love a review! I've only played for a few months now, and have almost all my dreamies, but my town is FAR from done, my DA is in my signature


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 26, 2014)

needing a review of mine.

Have several ideas about next addition but can't decide which.  only have 1 pwp slot left.
1) want to put 2-3 square/circle topiaries along the row of cosmos north of Reimu's house, which would mean demolishing 1-2 other pwps

2) putting a statue fountain where the cosmos are, and replacing the existing statue fountains with square/circle topiaries

3) same as 2 except move the geyser to around the cosmos and putting the statue fountain where the geyser is now

~
Haha-Nezumi
Mykonos
4300-2529-7903
Likes:
-sakura!
-nice paths
-very foresty feel
-fountain next to city hall
-bamboo around zen house
-cottage next to pond

-Ethyl's house
*nice garden; unusual music choice
*tea house

-Hana's house
*main room feels very ritzy
*nice kitchen; good music choice
*caf? garden(maybe add a flower or two or one of the vase's next to the phonographs)
*basement part of a story?

-HN.ezumi's house
*very techno

-Nezu-kun's house
*nice cabin

Dislikes:
-Ethyl's house
*left room seems sparse; is that purposeful?
*basement feels a little repetitive after main room

-HN.ezumi's house
*why so multiple stereos in same room?
*basement needs different floor(blue flooring?) and expanding

Suggestions:
-expand some of the houses more
-few more eye-catching pwps

Final Thoughts: has some kinks to work out, but still a very nice forest town.

Rating: 3.8/5
~


----------



## Rainbow minerals (Apr 26, 2014)

(reposting mine in hopes of a review) Review mine? 4200-2112-3988 I just updated and remade a lot of things so hopefully it looks decent XP


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 26, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your review Yukari. I'm glad you took notice of the things I worked hard on. Hana's basement is kind of meant to have a story that's up to interpretation, my original idea was that it was a little girl meeting an alien and telling him about Earth but then I thought maybe it could be a girl and a boy with blueprints for a home they wanted to build. No, Ethyl's left room is not sparse on purpose, I just haven't gotten around to expanding it yet. XD So for now it's just meant to be a room for the hearth. I might change up Ethyl's basement a bit to make it more distinct from the main room since you mentioned it. HN.ezumi's main room has a lot of stereos because I wanted it to have the feeling of being a major audiophile's house, but I might change it up when I can find other things that fit into the theme. And yeah I do need to expand the basement too.

Since you said you need a review too I've written one for you it return:

~
Yukari
Gensokyo
4300-3991-1601

First off: I feel like I'm missing something with all the dolls, auroras, pentagrams, and players' dialog? Is it a reference to an anime or something?

*Likes*
+ Awesome ground patterns! The paths, steps, and waterways are all really cool.
+ Natural pathways!
+ The little park just below the plaza is very cute.
+ I LOVE your bamboo forest.
+ What you did with that narrow strip of land at the top right corner of your town is pretty neat.
+ Overall nice placement of paths and PWPs

Alice's house:
+ Starry night patterned Alpine series in main room
+ Very fancy bathroom

Marisa's house:
+ The forest hidden behind the bookcase is a fun idea

Reimu's house;
+ Lovely Japanese themed rooms
+ The hiding place behind the tokonoma XD
+ Blue regal series in a heaven themed room is a really nice match

Yukari's house:
+ VERY cool spooky basement

*Dislikes:*

- A few rooms in the houses are almost empty
- A lot of the rooms have some pieces of furniture with colors that clash with the other furniture or wallpaper/flooring.
- I think a dreamy sounding song like K.K. Ballad would go better with the mood of the night sky patterned furniture in Alice's main room than K.K. Etude

*Suggestions:* I think you could improve the town by unifying the themes of your rooms, particularly in regards to putting together furniture which has colors that complement each other and the wallpaper and flooring. For the PWP ideas you asked for suggestions on: I think option 2 would be the best, definitely.

*Final thoughts:* It was an interesting town to visit with a unique layout and feel to it. The bamboo forest and the paths and waterways are my favorite parts.

*Rating: 4/5*


----------



## aemohescuro (Apr 27, 2014)

Would anyone do a layout review of my town? I need help planning where a bunch of PWPs are and how my layout should go. I'm kinda going for an olden, tranquil town with reddish paths. Also reviews of my houses would be nice, I'm trying to make them nice and unique, but I think they're coming off a bit cluttered.

The southern half of my town also feels really empty since Freya and Klaus moved out  But I'm getting Dizzy to move in, so maybe I can fix that up a bit.

PWPs I want to add:
Police Station (Probably the Classic one?), possibly next to the Mayor's house, next to Tangy's house, next to Kody's house, or in the Orange Forest
Flower Clock (I have no idea where I want to add this, I don't even have it yet)
Bus Stop (Probably along one of the paths, maybe near the top)
Rip up all the bridges and put in brick bridges

Any suggestions of other PWPs  and where they might look nice would be grand! 

Also I was considering adding a fourth character's house across the road from Kody's house, and then putting a brick bridge at the intersection where their houses would meet.


----------



## Diclonius217 (Apr 27, 2014)

Can I have a review on my town?  Dream address is in my signature c:


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 27, 2014)

aemohescuro said:


> Also I was considering adding a fourth character's house across the road from Kody's house, and then putting a brick bridge at the intersection where their houses would meet.


That might not work; I don't know the number of squares exactly, but I know a good amount of space is needed between bridges and houses.


----------



## aemohescuro (Apr 27, 2014)

Hana-Nezumi said:


> That might not work; I don't know the number of squares exactly, but I know a good amount of space is needed between bridges and houses.



Yeah, I haven't quite tested it yet, but the house is going to be about three squares away from where the bridge is going to be. I know the bridge behind the Mayor's house is about 5 squares away and that works fine, but I'm not sure about closer. I'm sure Truffles's house is far enough away though.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 28, 2014)

was going to rate Fawfuls, but don't remember and wouldn't want to just repeat advice already given

@Nezumi
Thanks.  And you're right.  The basis for my town and characters is Touhou Project, and the basement in Reimu's and every room in Alice's house is for a different character(highlighted by the dolls and the flowers in each room).
~
Diclonius217
Figaro
5200-3577-9952

Likes:
-rose rainbow(but no blacks?)
-cosmos rainbow
-Tyler's house
*main room very regal

Dislikes:
-path cuts off near police station
-no path to campsite
-path cuts off before player house
-path is very windy; following path from player house to plaza is unnecessarily long
-one fountain is poorly presented

-Tyler's house
*tv in main room
*caf? or kitchen; can't tell which and mixing seems to result in neither
*left room in good by itself, but doesn't fit with rest of house
*2nd floor seems mish mashy

Suggestions:
-more pwps(not gonna suggest specifics since I don't know what you're going for)
-fix paths
-use more flower varieties

-Tyler's house
*ditch the TV in main room(doesn't fit the feel of the room)
*switch music in main room
*have Cyrus alter the world map to sepia
*alter the right room to be either a caf? or kitchen; not both as one
*cityscape wall for left room
*blue furniture series for 2nd floor
*move game room to basement once you expand there

Final Thoughts: I can think of no other word than "average."  Very average.
As you said, it is far from done, but you have a lot to work with.  Time will tell.

Rating: 2/5
~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 4, 2014)

need some advice on how to improve Yukari's garden and Marisa's caf?.

~
aemohescuro 
Midgar
5700-3835-7387

Likes:
-nice paths
-planned plant and pwp spots with patterns

-Jade's house
*very nice

Dislikes:
-lacking in pwps
-player houses need expanding and fleshing out

Suggestions:
-finish planting trees and bushes
-more pwps(can't suggest any since I don't know where you plan on going with them)
-add a bridge south of the plaza

Final Thoughts:  very nice, but you have a lot of work to do.  can only improve with time.

Rating: 2/5
~


----------



## ginx1028 (May 4, 2014)

Love the rating system and the criticisms! Please come check out my town Yukari, will visit yours and review soon after my 3ds is charged,


----------



## Mira (May 4, 2014)

Subscribed to this thread and requesting a review! If anyone would like to be reviewed by me I will do so :3


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (May 4, 2014)

I want someone to do review of my town(Cro?Rojo)
i need feedback so i can see what to do so i make it look better if need to 

Dream Address: 4700-2173-9203 
it also in my signature


----------



## ginx1028 (May 4, 2014)

@Yukari 
*First Impression*
Love the stone stair path blend in with the town tree, very naturalistic. But the pavement path broke away that connection...
Rivers path, love them designs! Inspired by Van Gogh's Starry Night perhaps? So much potential.
*PWP*
Wilted Tree with the Stone Hedges, great combination! Would recommend run around them often, create a dirt path that would look better then the current paths around them. Bus Station, Bamboo forest, great combination as well. Paths in that areas creates a harmonic feeling, might want to loose the flowers in there, leave green to be the central mono tone. 
*Houses*
_Reimu's:_ Entrance gives a new year vibe right off the bat with the red kotatsu and kodamatsu combination, love the arrange the furniture. 2F is the most impressive! The use of cloud floor and the bamboo knocking sound! It's so stunning that I'm considering of copying it lol, it's like a heaven in paradise. 
_Yukari_ Entrance lacks of certain subjective. Left room, the customized paper light is beautiful, cricket fits in with the room greatly. Basement, standard horror theme with the furniture nicely arranged. Have to ask though, what is that black sculpture with the pink eyes, can I catalog that? 
*Overall*
I'm actually have to wrap up here due to time, but will definitely revisit your town in the future. It was definitely well thought out and planted, loved the Japanese themed rooms in your house. 
While the rooms are excellent, you have more to do with the village landscapes in my opinion. 
I'm honored to review you and have you reviewed, thank you for letting me review and visiting my town.

Overall score:4/5


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 4, 2014)

~
Mira
Appleton
7700-3698-8378

Likes:
-nice paths
-nice use of pseudo-paths
-good forest theme
-plaza area
-ReTail area
-nice use of Wisteria Trellis
-farm and park area (Winnie happened to be wondering there making it look lot more farm-like)
-statue fountain area

-Mira's house
*nice forest
*now that's quite a mess 
*under the sea
*wintery cabin
*conservatory in the basement?
*flower field?

-Misu's house
*sweet's shop

Dislikes:
-path doesn't lead to some places

Suggestions:
-connect path to some villager houses and campsite/police station area
-Misu's house needs some expanding

Final Thoughts: very nice.  might need just a little bit more to make it amazing.

Rating: 4/5
~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 5, 2014)

thanks for the review
the statue with the eyes is the creepy statue and the river path was just one I stumbled onto online.
~
ginx1028
Yggdrasil
5700-4052-3066

Likes:
-nice town name
-*wakes up* WOW!!  Great plaza!  Truly worthy of the name
-nice path
-everything is floating...
-illuminated/tower area is very nice
-nice use of pseudo-paths
-nice flag

-Ginx's house
*main room: very unusual
*right: nice ship
*back: the end scenes in 2001
*left: nice beach
*basement: succulent food; horrid d?cor  
*2nd floor: took some decorating tips from Donald Trump huh?

-Path's house
*main: sparse hotel lobby?
*right: incredible edible eggs
*basement: makings of a nice store

-Path^2's house
*can hear the ocean
*main: true blue
*right: What the-!  I thought the Zodiac set wasn't all out yet...  Would you be willing to sell me some copies of them?
*left: very nice field
*basement: nice lounge area
*2nd floor: ready for the slopes?

Dislikes:
-need a little hint on path to Brewster's
-south-western area is too full of flowers
-Ginx's main room is so red...  hurts the eyes
-Path and Path^2's houses need some interior work

Suggestions:
-move the cube farther away from Brewster's and move the nearby bridge to where the cube is
-create path/pseudo-path from the southern-most bridge to the campsite
-maybe let the bamboo in that area go wild around it

Final Thoughts: very nice and inventive.  repeatedly impressed.

Rating: 4.5/5
~


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (May 5, 2014)

I'd really love a review ^^ my DA is 6700-3594-9438. Thank you!

Edit: Aaron's house is still being worked on. The main room is wip but the rest is okay


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 6, 2014)

~
CrimsonFireWolf
CroiRojo
4700-2173-9203

Likes:
-I think I know someone's favorite Pok?mon
-very red
-interesting paths
-zen/ReTail/city hall/Ronald's house area
-cherry blossom pattern
-Krystal's house + surrounding path
-campsite/Stonehenge area

-Ronald's house
*main: interesting
*right: Asian pirate ship?
*back: retro
*2nd floor: game room

-Andrew's house
*main: mellow yellow; nice beach resort theme; nice pattern on the fest lantern;
*right: nice space ship; interesting hologram setup; interesting music choice
*back: nice moon; what's the purple pattern on the stained glass?
*left: Doctor Jekyll I presume?
*basement: ever walk like an Egyptian hmm?
*2nd floor: interesting

-Phoenix's house
*main: nice cabin; looks like a matchbox waiting to happen
*right: halloweeny; interesting music choice
*back: mushroom kingdom anyone?
*left: monster mash
*basement: xmas
*2nd floor: sweet.  I can just feel the cavities.

-Krystal's house
*main: ready for thanksgiving dinner?
*right: chilly
*back: even chillier
*left: alright are you Mr. Freeze or something?
*basement: well I certainly don't feel like swimming now
*2nd floor: nice.  and at least the heaters on in here

Dislikes:
-so this is what it's like to play a Virtual Boy
-wind turbine's in an odd spot
-Ronald's house:
*main: argh! so much red!
*left: odd music choice

Suggestions:
-maybe move the wind turbine

Final Thoughts: very nice town.  but my eyes hurt so...

Rating: my design sense says "4.75/5";  my eyeballs say "burn it to the ground."
~


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (May 6, 2014)

Thank for the Review fo my town & it was really funny, overall it was a good review & So i got 4.75 well that pretty good score. i tell you why the reason, i did those things that you didn't like if it ok with you.

Cro?=Heart/Core in Irish , Rojo=Red in Spanish; that why my town has a red color feel to it

My Theme in the Main, 2nd floor & Basement Room of my Houses are part Theme of they Houses with the Side Rooms having there own Themes: 

(Mayor)Ronald House is a Gorgeous Red with Favorite Rooms Theme 

Andrew House is a Golden Cabana with SF Rooms Theme

Krystal House is a Girly & Mermaid with Winter Rooms Theme

Phoenix House is a Candy & Log with Fall Rooms Theme

the music in left room is oppose set to be on shuffle because for the reason it a music room so that why, the wind turbine is in a good area I think it match with the windmill for wind theme for pwp in that area. i think you forget to said about Ronald's left room & basement of his house. but otherwise every else in this review is spot on


----------



## pollygone (May 6, 2014)

Can someone review my town? It's completed other than the resident houses that aren't quite finished  yet
My dc is in my sig!


----------



## TeeTee (May 6, 2014)

pollygone said:


> Can someone review my town? It's completed other than the resident houses that aren't quite finished  yet
> My dc is in my sig!


*Announcement: I am back from vacation and ready to serve this thread again.*
Big Hill
Polly
7600-2769-6172
7/10
Thank you for tons of snacks and outfits! You have a lovely town. I can see you are going for a sweets look. 
However let's get down to business and focus what you need to work on. You need to focus on the structure of your town by using your path layout wisely. I often tell people path are there for decoration and guidance/structure. Your path lacks a little in guidance/structure. Most of your path looks clustered. You use too many path patterns and scramble them up a lot. The end results look a bit messy. Here are my tips for your paths: 
1) Use a 2 wide path as your main path (preferably the brick path between Cody's house and Eloise's house) 
2) Use the main path to connect all the buildings, bridges and houses (get rid of the narrow 1 tile dirt path: the bright colored candy grass grabs the attention AWAY from the 1 tile dirt path) 
3) Make sure the water and candy tiles are not in the way of your main path 
4) Coordinated your path well and follow a similar pattern throughout your town (great example of good path layout: between Cody's house and Eloise's house)

Next are houses (I am only doing Poly's House because the others are wip)
Poly's House:
Cafe Room: I wish there are leg spaces to walk around the kitchen and the dining areas. 
Upstairs: It looks a bit empty... I suggest white Rococo series to fill it up.
Mermaid Room: The colors of the furniture mismatch. I suggest finding furniture that fit with the pink and blue of the Mermaid series. For example: lotus lamp, papa polar bear, pink regal series etc.
My favorite room is your main room because all the furniture share similar in color, not too clustered, I can access everything and the room doesn't feel too empty. 

The general concern with your town is "cluster-ness." I feel like you are the person who loves pretty stuff and you just collect and pile them up. You need to work on collecting them and displaying them in an orderly manner. That way it doesn't look too messy.

~Cheers!


----------



## Stalfos (May 6, 2014)

I'd love to see a review of my town. It's just been finished. Yay!


----------



## TeeTee (May 6, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> I'd love to see a review of my town. It's just been finished. Yay!


Skullbay
Stalfos
6600-4063-7895
9/10
Wow I love the flowers! I love the way you arranged them. Some flowers you arranged them by colors, some by species and some by patterns. Your path is very good too... it works well with your town because I felt like I was in a quiet little village. The path is very subtle and doesn't take away from the view of the flowers and trees around me. Yet it takes me to places I want to go. For example if I want to go to the town hall: all I have to do is look at the map once and get a general direction. Then I follow the path and I'll get there.
I love what you done with your house. Personally I am a big sucker for collecting furniture and I have to have at least 1 complete furniture series in a room. You have taken it further by adding other furniture pieces to the series you are working with. My favorite rooms are the Gorgeous Series w/ gyroids and Lab Set w/ Science furniture. The gyroids matching the gorgeous series' color and drumming away to the music is a fantastic idea! 
The only suggestion I am giving you: make your park look nicer. I noticed the upper right corner of the park doesn't have any bushes. You need to plant some bushes near that rock or the deteriorated grass makes that area look like a bald spot.


----------



## Stalfos (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for your kind words.  I'll definitely try to fill out that top right corner of the park (good thing I got some spare bushes and hybrids).

<3


----------



## MetaTriforce (May 6, 2014)

I'd love to get a review of my town! My dream address is in my signature


----------



## MC4pros (May 6, 2014)

I would like a review! In my sig!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 6, 2014)

~
MetaTriforce
Koholint
4700-2152-1851

Likes:
-interesting paths
-nice combinations of flowers
-park area
-roses match Eileen's house
-pokeball made of tulips

-Brock's hosue
*main: nice store
*right: nice Asian restaurant
*left: nice caf?(gave me some ideas)
*basement: arcade
*2nd floor: what mess.   appropriate music choice

-Eileen's house
*main: nice.
*right: nice beach house
*back: nice Asian... garden(?).  have a similar thing in one of my rooms.
*left: interesting.  another restaurant, but totally different feel.
*basement: very tropical.  something smells fishy...
*2nd floor: ladies and gentlemen! ready your dentures!

-Link's house
*main: well, it had to be that.  think you've got every Zelda trope there is
*basement: now that is interesting.
*2nd floor: nice pic showcase

-Aerith's house:
*main: nice hotel setup
*right: traditional hotel room
*back: hip hotel room
*left: luxurious hotel room
*basement: exotic hotel room
*2nd floor: ritzy hotel room

Dislikes:
-overuse of flowers
-no path to Eileen's house
-fountains near plaza are rather hidden

Suggestions:
-remove the middle row of blue roses between the fountains, then plant some near the plaza so it creates a path between the two rows like so:



-might use brighter wall & floor in Brock's main room
-create path/pseudo-path to Eileen's house; like the fountains, try using flowers to lead the person on
-slightly less sad, more upbeat music for Aerith's lobby(Etube maybe?)

Final Thoughts: very nice, though, I feel as though the homes were more impressive than the town itself.

Rating: as a whole: 4/5; excluding houses: 3/5
~


----------



## TeeTee (May 6, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> I would like a review! In my sig!



Amdavad
MC4pros
4100-3756-8919

3/5
It's a beautiful work in process. I can tell you are trying very hard to breed hybrids. The flowers are gorgeous!
Suggestions: 
1) try to use a 2 tiles wide path (should be your main path) and connect all the houses, buildings, and bridges together. Keep in mind path helps the player to get from point A to point B. 
2) arrange your flowers either by colors, species or patterns in the empty spaces not filled by path
3) you can border up houses and buildings with decorative tile or 1 wide tile path. It helps to connect buildings to your main path.
4) See if you can build a bridge to the left of your cafe building

Keep on building your town up! I cannot wait to see what you do with it! It's a great town you have.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 6, 2014)

Swiftstream
Azalia
4600-2390-3329
Thanks in advance! <3

Also:
I've completed most of the landscaping in my town, but Lisanna and Latte's house aren't finished yet


----------



## TeeTee (May 6, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Swiftstream
> Azalia
> 4600-2390-3329
> Thanks in advance! <3
> ...


Azalia
Swiftstream
4600-2390-3329

4/5
I love your peaceful looking town. Lol I notice the cafe sign by Merengue's house. Should I eat a meringue or should I say "the cake is a lie?"
I like most of your paths. However I don't like the places where it's a hard squeeze and you used a 1 tile wide path. Those areas (including nearby Merengue's house) feels like I am walking on a tightrope. Any moment might be the moment I kill a beautiful flower. The most beautiful use of path has to be the path in front of Flora's and Mira's houses. I just like the symmetry in path and landscaping. Another thing you can work on your path is: unify the style of your paths (you have bricks here, stone there, dirt and flowers everywhere). It will make your town more neater and less clustered looking. 
Your houses: I am going to say you are doing great on matching furniture and series together. Nothing looks too out of place. My favorite room is the basement bathhouse at Flora's house. 
Oh yeah and one more thing: left of Maple's house looks empty... try building a topiary, illuminated PWP, arches, sculptures, even a water hose.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 6, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> Azalia
> Swiftstream
> 4600-2390-3329
> 
> ...



Thanks!! ^^
I haven't updated in soo long x3
but I'll try to work on the areas you suggested! Thanks so much for the review! <3


----------



## amemome (May 7, 2014)

if someone could help me find a good QR for paths and maybe leave a suggestion as for how I might possibly arrange flowers and paths in my town, I'd appreciate it.  

Extra relevant(?) information: Only Zucker and Wolfgang are "permanent" in my town and I have no theme (perhaps it's floral/ natural but idk...)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 7, 2014)

if anyone can do a review of my town, it would be appreciated.
specifically would like some advice on Yukari and Reimu's gardens and Marisa's caf? and forest.



amemome said:


> if someone could help me find a good QR for paths and maybe leave a suggestion as for how I might possibly arrange flowers and paths in my town, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Extra relevant(?) information: Only Zucker and Wolfgang are "permanent" in my town and I have no theme (perhaps it's floral/ natural but idk...)


since much of the layout is still in the works, I won't give a rating on the town, but will have a look around.
For paths, I'd just suggest to look around the internet and keep ones that look appealing to you or your plans for the town.  Where to place them is mostly up to you, though it's usually best to have them go between houses and PWPs.

You should definitely cut down the number of flowers.  As for placement, around paths is usually good, but you can also create pseudo-paths using them and other plants to sort of herd a player into making a path.
Example:
View attachment 44727


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (May 7, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I'd really love a review ^^ my DA is 6700-3594-9438. Thank you!
> 
> Edit: Aaron's house is still being worked on. The main room is wip but the rest is okay



It seems my post was over looked.. u.u
Please...?


----------



## louise23 (May 7, 2014)

Can someone review my town please my dream address is 7500 4051 2719


----------



## TeeTee (May 7, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> if anyone can do a review of my town, it would be appreciated.
> specifically would like some advice on Yukari and Reimu's gardens and Marisa's caf? and forest.
> 
> 
> ...


Yukari
Gensokyo
4300-3991-1601
Your path can be very confusing sometimes. There are parts where it gets twisty. It suddenly gets very narrow and hard to follow. Here is what I would change to your path: 



Spoiler







Yukari's Garden needs the Bonsai Set.
Reimu's Garden needs tree and mountain standees. It should look like Beau's house. 
Marisa's Cafe can add Harvest furniture series. My Larri's house second floor uses the Lovely and Harvest combination. It's like those furniture series are made for each other.
Marisa's forest could use items from the Bug series or the Fish series. For example: the Cicada stereo looks lovely in any sort of nature themed room.


----------



## MetaTriforce (May 7, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> ~
> MetaTriforce
> Koholint
> 4700-2152-1851
> ...



Thanks for the feedback! I really like your idea for the flowers by the fountains. I'll definitely be using that. And about there being no path to my mayor's house- I totally didn't think through my house's location when I first started the game, and I put it in such an awkward spot  So I decided to make it really secluded, though it does make it a little harder to get to.

And thanks for your very nice comments about my houses~


----------



## TeeTee (May 7, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> It seems my post was over looked.. u.u
> Please...?


Emmy
Arcadia
6700-3594-9438
4/5
First thing I noticed when I woke up at your town plaza is the pretty colors of your path. I followed your path to everywhere and its layout is great too! The path serves it's purpose and looks great too! You did a fantasic job on paths!
The next thing I noticed are your beautiful flowers. I love the patch of roses by Sydney's house the most! However I know you are just getting started with trees/flowers/bushes landscaping because some parts of your town still looks very empty. I want you to know the perfect example of good plant landscaping can be found right next to your solar panel. I think if your other plants follow similar patterns throughout your town. You shouldn't have any problems with plants.
Let's talk about the rooms at your houses:
Emmy's House:
Egg Series Room: Add pastel kiddie furniture to it. I think those furniture series are made for each other. I decorated my Tete's room with them.
Princess Theme Bedroom: Add more furniture? It felt a bit empty
Basement: expand for more room please
Aaron's House:
Main Room: I think it's still a W.I.P. 
Upstairs: You should give the mannequin a top hat and a nice suit. So he looks like a magician.

- - - Post Merge - - -



louise23 said:


> Can someone review my town please my dream address is 7500 4051 2719


Hogwards
Louise
7500 4051 2719
Sorry Louise, 
I am not going to give your a score. You have a brand new town. Instead I made a blueprint of where your path should be if you are planning on building your town:


Spoiler


----------



## oak (May 16, 2014)

I'd love a review of mine! Zell finally left & Bob moved in c: I wish it wasn't snowing in my town but oh well. Thank you! Dream Code: 4400-2728-5950


----------



## TeeTee (May 16, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> I'd love a review of mine! Zell finally left & Bob moved in c: I wish it wasn't snowing in my town but oh well. Thank you! Dream Code: 4400-2728-5950


New Bark
Noah
4400-2728-5950
8/10
I love your path and your town structure. There are some really beautiful areas of your town. For example I love the totem pole and the field w/ scarecrow. There are few minor details you need to fix around your town. First of all the spot north of Retail to train station lacks order. You should line the trees up and plant them all across. Secondly is the camp fire north of your totem pole... you should fill the black hybrids to the brim around the camp fire. Third problem is the path pattern at your park, you should copy the pattern you used around your cafe. It's much brighter and fits a park theme better. Also remove the tiki torch and make a path that connects park with the path to Bam's house and campsite. Lastly is fix the area around Lucky's house by surrounding his house with path. Other than that I know you are still breeding hybrids. I hope to see your town filled with fields of flowers and trees. You have a very nice town. 
Next are your houses. All your rooms are very original. I like them a lot. However there are some rooms where you use too many colors and they look a bit messy. 
Noah's left room (cafe): Instead of having patchwork, marshmallow chairs. You should stick with boxed sofas. So they look like they match to the rest of the dinning areas.  
Noah's top floor: I seen someone with a similar room before and I felt they did it better. They stuck to the Japanese garden theme items and bonsai trees. It was very roomy and simple in terms of # furniture pieces and colors. To me less furniture and colors in a garden seems more pleasing because his/her garden felt more relaxing.
Elliot's left, middle and right rooms should all get the mushroom wall. Or the middle room get the exotic wall or cabin wall.
Elliot's top room's ranch sofa seem out of place, try sofas from the cabin, exotic or classic series.
Elliot's bottom room... LOL good job on hiding the doobie. 
Apricot's house is amazing I love it. It must of taken you ages to get the top floor! The mini dinosaurs are so adorable!

Thanks for letting me visit your dream. I had tons of fun doing your dream review.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 16, 2014)

OK!! I'll take a review, and I'll review somebody else's town! 

My dream address is *5800-2806-4962*


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 20, 2014)

I hate finals.  Don't you?

If anyone can review mine, it'd be appreciated
Would like to know how to improve Reimu's right room and Marisa's left.

~
FoxWolf64
Lylat
5800-2806-4962

Likes:
-weather and time of day
-hot spring + bamboo + pond + zen city hall

-Connor's house
*main: nice lounge
*left: nice bathroom
*basement: game room

-Katt's house:
*interesting

Dislikes:
-too many flowers
-path doesn't fit some parts of town(like zen area)
-path doesn't lead to several PWPs
-clock next to flower clock

-Connor's house
*undeveloped
*right: kitchen is cluttered
*2nd floor: walls & floor colors clash with altered furniture; retro tv & record player are out of place; couch near entrance is bad place

Suggestions:
-Expand all houses
-clear out flowers
-try more natural looking path
-create paths to houses and pwp's
-Connor' house:
*move paper lantern in main room to somewhere reachable
*2nd floor: ditch tv; replace record player with phonograph

-Katt's house:
*ditch modern cabinet

Final Thoughts: have a good start, but it's so under-developed. needs a lot of love to begin to shine.

Rating: 2/5
~


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (May 20, 2014)

I'm mostly looking for ideas on what to place on a piece of land east of my train station across from a bunch of black cosmos, but a review wouldn't hurt either. 

DA: 4100-3244-2331

Thanks!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 20, 2014)

~
Klauser_Bateson
Ivy Hill
DA: 4100-3244-2331

Likes:
-nice path
-city hall area
-MIRA! XD
-path from city hall to train station(finally someone who does an arch right)
-hot spring and bamboo

-Klauser's house
*main: office lounge?
*right: spa
*back: game room
*left: kitchen/office cafeteria
*basement: pic showcase
*2nd floor: bar?

-Augie's house
*main: office lounge; similar yet different
*right: band
*back: "Luke! You've switched off your targeting computer! What's wrong?!"  
"Nothing.  This room is pretty alright."
*left: ...had any acid trips lately?
*basement: the gym
*2nd floor: college bachelor pad in its' natural state

-Dingo's house
*interesting exterior
*main: samba!
*right: nice zen; gyroids work great; again, you might want to dream of my town; what's that blanket on the floor?
*back: new years office party; nice use of number lights
*left: backyard party; love what you did with the tiki torches
*basement: so this is what it's like through the looking glass
*2nd floor: chilly; this isn't related to a certain film is it?

-Ariana's house:
*main: nice sweet shop
*right: nice kitchen
*back: classroom
*left: drawing room/office
*basement: basement laundy mat?
*2nd floor: princess' room?

Dislikes:
-few too many flowers
-bushes arranged around rocks; obvious and kinda icky

Suggestions:
-move the Wind Turbine to the cliff where the bell tree in front of Klauser's house is
-fewer flowers and more trees
-remove the bushes around the rocks; just dig holes when you plan to go for money rocks
-remove some flowers around the hot spring and let the bamboo grow wild between there and the train station
*I have a very similar layout in that spot; might dream of my town to compare in case you'd like ideas

-Klauser's house
*right: different music and move the milk case from the left room to here

Final Thoughts: very nice.  just need to work out a few kinks.

Rating: 4.5/5
~


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (May 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for the review Yukari! Much appreciated!


----------



## Mira (May 21, 2014)

Does anyone need a review?  I can do a few today~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 21, 2014)

Mira said:


> Does anyone need a review?  I can do a few today~


I'd like one if that's all right.
Would especially like to know what to do with Reimu's right room.


----------



## Scrafty (May 21, 2014)

I've just about finished landscaping my town, I'd love a review. One of my houses, Patches, is new and still empty. Suggestions about anything else are welcome. 

DA: 7900-2666-1462


----------



## nammie (May 21, 2014)

my town is basically done (except for the beach), feel free to visit and let me know what you think! DA is in my signature  and here's a review!!

------

Review for *Yukari Yakumo*
Town: Gensokyo
DA: 4300-3991-1601

*Liked:*
- first off, I love the paths you used around your town tree! They work really well with the rainy atmosphere of your town 
- love the bamboo arrangements/PWPs around town hall!! It fits the zen theme really well!
- not sure if this was intentional, but I liked how Ken's house was sort of hidden in the bamboo forest... suits the fact that he looks like a ninja haha
- all the dead trees around Stonehenge looked really cool!!

_Reimu's House:_
- sometimes I wasn't sure what you were going for? i.e. the left room, was that supposed to be like... a hotel room with a private bath or...? lol
- I liked the art in the back room, it looked like a painting/art studio to me  maybe add like a... photo corner with the vintage camera and stuff like that?
- if you want to use Gracie stuff for the right room, maybe make it a posh lounge?
- wasn't sure if your upstairs and downstairs had themes...? I thought upstairs was heaven, and was expecting hell when I went into the basement lol

_Yukari's House:_
- use of customized furniture in main room was nice 
- loved the bathhouse room! 
- all the gyroids in the top room was a nice touch haha
- maybe hide the cicada in the back room behind something bigger? it brought a lot of atmosphere to the room though!
- was the basement some... summoning... room??? lol

_Alice's House:_
- the furniture customized to look like the night sky was really nice!
- fancy right room hehe
- the spa in the left looked so calming!!
- what was that doll doing upstairs lol...
- basement was a bit creepy, but in a cool way!!

_Marisa's House:_
- main room looked super cozy with the cabin stuff!
- the left room looked so sweet!
- right/back room looked a bit empty, maybe put some mushrooms (i.e. famous mushrooms) on the floor as decoration?
- top looks like you're going for a lab kind of look...? maybe add more bugs/fish and plants? and a diff. wallpaper like the jungle wall or something would look nice!
- not sure what was going on in the basement lol
- since your character was dressed like a witch, I was expecting like witchy... stuff in the house haha

------

*Suggestions/Questions:*
- I'm not sure why you have random snow paths...? lol and more bushes around the paths would help them look more finished imo!
- your flowers sometimes seem kinda randomly arranged, maybe try to have some more organization to how your flowers are placed?
- sometimes your paths are a bit hard to follow, esp the narrow ones;;
- the exterior of Yukari's house didn't seem that fitting...? and my exterior I mean like your roof choice and stuff.


----------



## fairyring (May 22, 2014)

I'll review your town when I get home today, Nammie! :3

If anyone would like to review my town, Sunniday, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## TeeTee (May 22, 2014)

*Can someone review my town? I designed my new path and I wonder if the path fits my town.*


----------



## TeeTee (May 22, 2014)

sunshinetea said:


> I'll review your town when I get home today, Nammie! :3
> 
> If anyone would like to review my town, Sunniday, I'd appreciate it!



Sunshinetea
Sunniday
Dream Address: 4900-3785-6794

Thank you for the hair buns. May I say? ... You have an amazing plant friendly town! It's absolutely lush with life! There are a few suggestions I have in mind to improve your town. I hope you understand what I am about to suggest: 
I love your pink/blue brick path. However if you add in too many path designs... it makes your path too colorful. I think you should stick to the blue/pink brick path; instead of using a brown wooden planks here, a brown/blue water path there, and bright pink/green stone path everywhere. Too much of everything could look a bit messy. 
I think you should fix the areas between the train station to the police station and around the campsite. The path next to the police-train station is confusing especially with the turns and twists. Also the path doesn't connect to anything by the police station which is strange. Next is: your campsite needs landscaping and path or it doesn't look very appealing. 
I love the flowers and plants the most. So let's talk about how to improve your flower landscaping. Overall it's very colorful and lovely. However there are places where you have a pattern/theme of flowers and in the middle is a random flower. For example a pretty pattern of red and yellow cosmos and in the middle a random red pansy is sticking out. Please fix the red pansie so your flower patterns are consistent. Also you used too much of species and colors of flowers at certain areas of your town. For example your Cafe area is surrounded by orange+white+red pansies, red+yellow+pink cosmos, and black roses. I suggest you focus an large area like the cafe with one species of flower in 1-3 colors. 
Finally let's move on to your houses... I love the flower room. It's very nice.
The mermaid room... you need to take out the flounder table and frog chair. Those furniture pieces doesn't fit in nicely with the mermaid series. I suggest pink regal series to fit in with mermaid series.
The polka dot room... the ABD, black cat, sunrise lamp are out of place. I suggest mushroom series to match with the polka dot series. 
Your kitchen and bed room need upgrading. So at the time I won't be critiquing those rooms. 
I'll give your town a score 7.5/10. I believe if you organized your flowers more and used less different path designs. Your town will look better. However I still love your green lush town. Thank you for letting me dream of your town.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 22, 2014)

nammie said:


> my town is basically done (except for the beach), feel free to visit and let me know what you think! DA is in my signature  and here's a review!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nammie.
I think the lounge idea is good(just don't know what would look nice...), and Ken's house was a happy accident.
People often mention the flowers, but I'm always confused about which ones.  The ones in the bamboo are the only ones that come to mind, but those are intentionally random.
Yukari's roof is for fitting the character and Marisa's basement is a WIP until I decide what to do with it.

~
Scrafty
Astora
DA: 7900-2666-1462

Likes:
-nice path
-city hall area
-train station area
-hot spring area
-entire southern section is very nice
-entire northern section is very nice

-Solaire's house: not sure what to make of it.  I think it's some sort of castle/temple?  Shall give neither Yay or Nay.

-Nack's house
*main: very nice
*right: hotel lounge/bar?
*back: office/study?
*left: cafeteria/hotel restaurant?
*basement: sapphire polka dots + ice furniture is nice; ice lounge?
*2nd floor: interesting.  pave + sleek

Dislikes:
-tower was in an odd place; couldn't admire it very much.

Suggestions:
-tweek Solaire's house, at least so it's easier to understand what is being attempted
-move tower to spot where it'd be much more visible; wind mill/turbine/lighthouse might look better in that spot.

Final Thoughts: very nice.  loved it.  Improve Solaires and get to work on Pasche's house.

Rating: 4.5/5
~


----------



## fairyring (May 22, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> Sunshinetea
> Sunniday
> Dream Address: 4900-3785-6794
> 
> ...



thank you so much for the review!  i really honsetly appreciate it! i do see what you're saying about how many path designs i have. i just really liked the bridgey/dock look of the wooden planks and thought they suited being over the water better than the courtyard design or the bricks did. i willl reconsider them though and perhaps find something that looks better. maybe pink wood, haha.

oh and the twisty-turny path from the train station to the police station is 100% on purpose. i'm not sure if you  missed the sign there that said community garden? it's supposed to be a community garden area up there for villagers to plant whatever flowers they want. so it's not really a path between the two buildings since there's the straight brick path for that; it's just a garden path. maybe the sign isn't obvious though. xD i'll have to take another look there.

thanks again for the review!


----------



## Scrafty (May 22, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review, I appreciate it. I see your point about the tower, I'll keep other places for it in mind.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 22, 2014)

My town is no where near complete (still breeding flowers and planting bushes and collecting various other things) but if someone wants to check it out I just updated it. I've just planted a lot of things so they aren't grown yet and you'll notice my breeding grounds and hybrid holes, but other than that my DA is 5400-3515-8043 and I just updated that like a few minutes ago.

Edit: Just realized I still had some stuff on the ground outside the train station, so just ignore that stuff.


----------



## Mira (May 23, 2014)

MightyMunchlax said:


> My town is no where near complete (still breeding flowers and planting bushes and collecting various other things) but if someone wants to check it out I just updated it. I've just planted a lot of things so they aren't grown yet and you'll notice my breeding grounds and hybrid holes, but other than that my DA is 5400-3515-8043 and I just updated that like a few minutes ago.
> 
> Edit: Just realized I still had some stuff on the ground outside the train station, so just ignore that stuff.


Here you go darling~ Hope this helps!

*MightyMunchlax
Mayor Phoebe of Ophylix
5400-3515-8043*

*General*
You did a great job on decorating and I love the look and feel of your town. You can be proud of this! Your town is cute, royal and majestic. Making it a very girly but also stylish. Taking my tips/dislikes will make it, in my honest opinion, better!

*Likes*
- Nice path, I like how 'majestic' it feels, very royal-like!
- I like how you arrange your flowers, trees and bushes!
- Re-Tail area is very cute.
- Cafe area is cute and makes me feel like drinking coffee there again! It has a nice big 'entrance' <3
- Phoebe's 'entrance' is nice and luxury, I felt like a sloppy intruder entering with my pajama's! Haha :3

*Suggestions*
- Connect paths, like the area near the left bridge
- Maybe just use 2 paths instead of three. I like the one at your plaza the most! But perhaps that's just me.
- Placement of the illuminated heart is a bit off, maybe place it one tile up so you won't walk against it when coming from the bridge at the left. 

*Phoebe's House*
- Cute rooms, girly
- Love the sweets room
- Sweets room has same music as main room?
- Right room has a lounge sofa with a slightly other kind of blue than the rococo set. Perhaps just leave it creamy white!
- I like your basement. It's nice to see your villager pictures. I might do this as well haha! *stealing your idea*

*Caterina's House*
- Storage house? 
- Slap some colour on the exterior baby!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yukari Yakumo said:


> I'd like one if that's all right.
> Would especially like to know what to do with Reimu's right room.


A bit late, but here you are anyway. ^^

*Yukari Yakumo
Mayor Yukari of Gensokyo
4300-3991-1601

Reimu's right room*
OMG I LOVE THIS HOUSE <3 but uhh yes, you wanted tips! Perhaps you could create a sitting area by placing two chairs in front of the table. Perhaps put in a house plant like next to the desk. I can imagine a pothos standing there! If you have any spare paintings left from Redd you can hang one on the wall above the stereo. I hope this helps~


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 23, 2014)

Mira said:


> Here you go darling~ Hope this helps!
> 
> *MightyMunchlax
> Mayor Phoebe of Ophylix
> ...



Thank you! It's still under some development but it's nice to know you like what I've done so far! I haven't done much with my alt cause I wasn't sure if I was gonna keep her yet. (storage and path slave) I'm still crunching ideas for certain areas and waiting on PWP requests(which is why some paths are disjointed) and waiting on Molly and Freckles to leave cause they're totally in the way right now. Thanks for the review! :3 I'll have to post again once everything is complete.


----------



## lazuli (May 23, 2014)

I'd like someone to review mine!
*5500 - 4142 - 5402*
I need help with landscaping and such. Only Teddy is a permanent resident.
--
It is a major work in process; so please remember that. I haven't even fully upgraded my house!


----------



## R3i (Jun 30, 2014)

big dream address update
5900-3237-4565


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, I started a new town.It's called "Critters".It is a wip,so suggestions are appreciated.The houses are not complete.Ideas on those would be nice too.Thanks so much.4100-4280-5657.


----------

